# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  MILITARY TEST SET ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ

## SV2IPW

ΑΝΑΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ-ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟΥ TS-352/U

Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα παλιό στρατιωτικό πολύμετρο τύπου TS-352/U σε κάπως άσχημη εξωτερική εμφάνιση και με ένα προβληματάκι στην μέτρηση αντιστάσεων στην κλίμακα Χ1 που όπως διαπίστωσα αργότερα, είναι κοινό πρόβλημα όταν το δούλευαν ανίδεοι χρήστες.
Η κατάσταση του καινούργιο:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BARNETT-INST...-/181077317628
Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά και το καλιμπράρισμα του μαζί με άλλα πολύμετρα στο TECHNICAL BULETIN 3-5 Κλιμακίου:
http://www.simpson260.com/downloads/...25-2352-35.pdf
Το τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο, επιπέδου 1-5ου κλιμακίου:
http://www.isurffish.com/arf/pdf/ts-352-15.pdf
Τα πολύμετρα TEST SET *TS-352* άρχισαν να κατασκευάζονται κάπου στις αρχές του 1960 τουλάχιστον τα πρώτα μοντέλα ‘*Α*’ και μέχρι και το τέλος του 70 τα ‘*B/U*’κατασκευάστηκαν από αρκετούς υποκατασκευαστές BARNNET.CO, SIMPSON, WESTON κ.α εκτός από το πολύμετρο ΜΕ-9 το TS-352 περιέχει μέσα στην αλουμινένια του θήκη και τον υποπολλαπλασιασμο υψηλής τάσης *HV multiplier kit, MX-815A/U* ώστε να μπορείς να μετρήσεις τάσεις μέχρι 5.000volt/20.000Ωμ ανά Βόλτ. Αυτές οι υψηλές τιμές αντίστασης εισόδου είναι που το κάνουν ιδανικό για μέτρηση τάσεων πάνω σε PLL αλλά και VCO.

SPECIF.png 
 Η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση ήταν άθλια, μιας και ήταν πεταμένο στην ύπαιθρο( Μάνδρα παλιών) δεν απουσίαζαν τα ίχνη μουτζούρας και λαδιού στις υποδοχές , ενώ η εξωτερική του βαφή είχα χαθεί σε πολλά σημεία και είχε αρκετές γρατσουνιές.
Όπως ήταν όταν βρέθηκε: DSC03163.jpgDSC03162.jpg

Ξεκίνησα με την αποχώρηση της πρόσοψης που αποτελεί και τον κορμό του πολυμέτρου καθώς και του χώρου των συσσωρευτών και ακολούθησε ο  χημικός αποχρωματισμός  του χυτού αλουμινίου με paint remover ,ένα χέρι τρίψιμο με ψιλό ντουκόχαρτο και πλύσιμο με υγρό για τα πιάτα ώστε να φύγει η λιπαρότητα από την επιφάνειας του αλλά και οι σκόνες.

DSC00113.jpgDSC00118.jpg

----------

A--15 (11-02-13), 

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

dan (12-02-13), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια:
DSC00130g.jpgDSC00128ga.jpgDSC00134.jpgDSC00115utyu.jpgDSC00129sdga.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

A--15 (11-02-13), 

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

dan (12-02-13), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Μετά ακολούθησε το αστάρι το οποίο είναι ειδικό για αλουμίνια ,ανοξείδωτα και γαλβανιζέ μέταλλα. (Zinc-Chromate) , ξανά ένα χέρι τρίψιμο και σκούπισμα με πανί ελαφρά νοτισμένο με αλκοόλη. Πριν φτάσω στο βάψιμο με το ανοιχτό γκρι (Light grey) τοποθέτησα το κομμάτι μέσα στο φούρνο(Απουσία πάντα της συζύγου σε τέτοιες βρομοδουλειές) ώστε να αποκτήσει μια ελαφρά θερμοκρασία και να πιάσει καλύτερα το χρώμα πάνω.

DSC00181.jpgDSC00182.jpgDSC00191.jpg

----------

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

dan (12-02-13), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Το χρώμα ψεκάστηκε σε δύο χέρια ώστε να έχουμε τέλειο φινίρισμα χωρίς ατέλειες, όταν στέγνωσε ψεκάστηκαν τα στένσιλ γράμματα σε μαύρο matt και ξαναμπήκε στο φούρνο για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

DSC00194.jpgDSC00204.jpgDSC00222.jpgDSC00223.jpgDSC00224.jpg

----------

A--15 (11-02-13), 

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

dan (12-02-13), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Το χρονικό διάστημα που περίμενα να στεγνώσει το χρώμα (δύο ημέρες) ασχολήθηκα με τα παρελκόμενα κλιπ, χερούλια και βίδες τα οποία ήταν σκουριασμένα. Αυτά αποφάσισα να τα ξεσκουριάσω με ηλεκτρόλυση που παλιότερα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει για κάποια κομμάτια αυτοκινήτου και το κατείχα καλά. Μετά τον καθαρισμό έγινε η βαφή του μετάλλου πάλι με διάλυμα καυστικής ποτάσας και ως άνοδο ένα κομμάτι κασσίτερο από ηλεκτρολογική γείωση. Δοκίμασα και την επιχάλκωση αλλά δεν μου άρεσε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Τελικά τα κομμάτια μπορεί να μην έχουν το πρωτότυπο νίκελ αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σκουριάσουν ξανά.

DSC00121.jpgDSC00232.jpgDSC00123.jpgDSC00127gd.jpgkhfl.jpg

----------

A--15 (11-02-13), 

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

dan (12-02-13), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Απαιτήσεις είχε και η πρόσοψη του πολυμέτρου μιας και είχαν χαθεί τα άσπρα γράμματα αλλά είχε και αρκετή βρωμιά στις εσοχές. Το υλικό της πρόσοψης είναι ένα σκληρό είδος πλαστικού που μοιάζει με βακελίτη, αλλά δεν είναι.

DSC00117.jpg

Αρχικά καλύφθηκε το αλουμινένιο ταμπελάκι για προστασία από τον καθαρισμό με ποτάσα. Έγινε ένα παχύρευστο διάλυμα καυστικής με νερό ώστε να μπορεί να εισχωρήσει σε κάθε πτυχή και περάστηκε όλη η πρόσοψη, αφέθηκε για λίγο και μετά ξεπλύθηκε με νερό. Όταν στέγνωσε με ένα πινέλο ψιλό (μοντελισμού)ή με ένα ψιλό σύρμα και με λευκό ακριλικό χρώμα (μοντελισμού) περάστηκαν όλα τα εγχάρακτα γράμματα και νούμερα , αφέθηκε για λίγο να στεγνώσει και μετά με ένα νοτισμένο πανάκι σε αλκοόλη σκουπίστηκαν επιφανειακά τα εγχάρακτα γράμματα και νούμερα, έτσι έμεινε χρώμα μόνο μέσα στις αυλακώσεις(τεχνική wash στον μοντελισμό).


DSC00143.jpgDSC00144.jpgDSC00146.jpgDSC00149.jpg

----------

A--15 (11-02-13), 

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

dan (12-02-13), 

koutalg (29-03-20), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Θα μπορούσα στο τέλος να περάσω και ένα ακρυλικό βερνίκι στην πρόσοψη για να σφραγίσει την δουλειά αλλά θέλει προσοχή να μην μπει μέσα στις υποδοχές μέτρησης. Αρκέστηκα στο τρίψιμο της που είχα κάνει με γυαλιστικό dremel μιας και το πολύμετρο δεν θα είναι έκθεμα αλλά λειτουργικό στον πάγκο. Τέλος αφού μασκαρίστηκε βάφηκε και το όργανο μέτρησης.

DSC00139.jpgDSC00127.jpgDSC00138.jpg

Ακολούθησε η επισκευή αντικατάσταση της καμένης εσωτερικής αντίστασης στο κύκλωμα βαθμονόμησης ΩΜ. Ο λόγος που καίγετε αυτή η αντίσταση είναι ότι πολλές φορές ενώ το πολύμετρο ήταν γυρισμένο σε μέτρηση ΩΜ και οι ακροδέκτες ήταν στις αντίστοιχες υποδοχές ,ανίδεοι χρήστες έκαναν μέτρηση τάσης. 

ΩΜΕΤΕΡ.jpgDSC00112.jpg

----------

A--15 (11-02-13), 

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

dan (12-02-13), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Ενα λοιπόν θέμα που θα εχει να κάνει γενικότερα με όργανα

*Αυτο το λέω προς τους διαχειριστές ,ωστε να μην ληφθεί ως επισκευαστικό η ανακατασκευη για την κατηγορία howtofixit
*
  Στέλιο καλή αρχή στο πρώτο σου θέμα

  Σίγουρα τα όσα αναφέρεις εδω περί περιποίησης μετάλλων ενδιαφέρουν Αλλα να σταθούμε και στην ιστορία του καθε οργάνου
Σου εύχομαι καλη συνέχεια και σίγουρα σε παρακολουθούμε με ενδιαφέρον

  ΤΕΛΟΣ να πω ότι 
  Ακόμα και σήμερα ενα καλό αναλογικό όργανο, είναι απαραίτητο στο εργαστήριο μας και μπορώ να το ισχυριστώ

----------


## SV2IPW

Το πολύμετρο πλέον ήταν έτοιμο για μοντάρισμα… αφού ολοκληρώθηκε αποφάσισα να επισκευάσω και το σπασμένο πορσελανάκι στον υποπολλαπλασιαστή τάσης ΜΧ-815 , έφτιαξα ένα καλούπι από αλουμίνιο και έριξα μέσα πολυεστέρα αραιωμένο με ακρυλικό άσπρο χρώμα. (Δεν μπορείτε να βάλετε μέσα στον πολυεστέρα χρώμα διαφορετικής σύνθεσης από ακριλικό πχ σμάλτου-enamel, δεν αραιώνει)

DSC00225.jpgDSC00227.jpgDSC00229.jpg



Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα :

DSC00228.jpgDSC00234.jpg

----------

A--15 (11-02-13), 

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

dan (12-02-13), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## Neuraxia

Τρομερή δουλειά, πολλα συγχαρητήρια!!!!

----------


## george Mp

Αψωγος, το εργαλειο εγινε σενιο, ξαναθυμηθηκε τα νιατα του!

----------


## SV2IPW

ΠΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ 

Αν γίνεται να ανοίγαμε θεματική ενότητα με military test set όπως και με τους Ασυρμάτους ...και να εντάξουμε εκεί αυτά τα κείμενα αλλά και άλλα που θα ακολουθήσουν .

----------


## p.gabr

> Ακολούθησε η επισκευή αντικατάσταση της καμένης εσωτερικής αντίστασης στο κύκλωμα βαθμονόμησης ΩΜ. Ο λόγος που καίγετε αυτή η αντίσταση είναι ότι πολλές φορές ενώ το πολύμετρο ήταν γυρισμένο σε μέτρηση ΩΜ και οι ακροδέκτες ήταν στις αντίστοιχες υποδοχές ,ανίδεοι χρήστες έκαναν μέτρηση τάσης. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41288Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41289



Εδώ θα σε μαλώσω

Το λάθος απλώς ήταν θέμα χρόνου .
Όλοι κάποτε το κάνανε πηγαίναν να μετρήσουν τάση και οι ακροδέκτες  είχαν μείνει στα ΩΜ

Στα παλαιότερα οι αντιστάσεις αυτές ήταν σύρματος χρωμονικελινης, επίτηδες για να καίγονται εύκολα και να μην καταστρέφεται ο μετρητής

Ξανατυλίγονταν τα συρματακια και ήταν πάλι μια χαρά


ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ

----------


## KOKAR

Στέλιο έκανες άψογη δουλειά !
εγώ "κόλλησα" με το θεμα τις ηλεκτρόλυσης.....αν μπορούσες να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων

----------


## ezizu

Στέλιο συγχαρητήρια, καταπληκτική δουλειά ! :Applause: 
Θα σου ζητήσω και εγώ αν μπορείς, να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ηλεκτρόλυση, για το ξεσκούριασμα και την βαφή των μεταλλικών εξαρτημάτων.

----------


## SV2IPW

Δυστυχώς αυτή η αντίσταση αν και σύρματος είχε τέτοια μορφή που δύσκολα βρίσκεις ίδια να την αντικαταστήσεις μιας και είναι κυλινδρική με μία βίδα να περνά και να την στηρίζει επί του βακελίτη...την αντικατέστησα με συμβατική φυσικά.

Για την ηλεκτρόλυση, καθαρισμό αντικειμένων από την σκουριά είναι απλά τα πράγματα: Σε απιονισμένο νερό προσθέτουμε καυστική ποτάσα σε αναλογία τέτοια ώστε να έχουμε καλή αγωγιμότητα... περίπου 30%..στο αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο βάζουμε το προς καθαρισμό κομμάτι και στο Θετικό -άνοδο, ένα κομμάτι καθαρό σίδερο ή ανοξείδωτο. Προσοχή να μην έρθουν σε επαφή τα ηλεκτρόδια ενώ έχουμε τάση...και προσοχή στις αναθυμιάσεις. Για τάση θέλουμε χαμηλή με αρκετά αμπέρ...εγώ προσωπικά χρησιμοποίησα τα 5v από τροποποιημένο τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή.

SOS ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΛΥΜΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟ...ΘΑ ΕΞΑΫΛΩΘΕΊ!!!

Αφού καθαριστεί το κομμάτι μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το ανόδιο και να τοποθετήσουμε τον κασσίτερο ή αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε επιχάλκωση θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε το υγρό από καυστική ποτάσα σε θειικό χαλκό( διάλυμα Γαλαζόπετρας) και στην άνοδο ένα κομμάτι χαλκοσωλήνα.  Πάντως για να κάνουμε επιχάλκωση θα πρέπει πρώτα να κάνουμε τον καθαρισμό με την ποτάσα είτε το αντικείμενο έχει σκουριά είτε όχι.

Περισσότερα μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ: http://www.slideshare.net/graptis56/e-12604561

Παλιότερη μου προσπάθεια:
http://to4x4.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4812

----------

αλπινιστης (23-03-13), 

agis68 (10-04-13), 

ezizu (10-02-13), 

jami (10-04-13), 

johnnkast (11-02-13), 

tiger135 (18-02-13), 

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## sakisr

Στελιο συγχαρητηρια κι απο μενα.Η ανακατασκευη αυτη αξιζε να κινηματογραφηθει και να ανεβει στο You Tube.Ειναι πολυ σπανιο θεμα και πιστευω οτι το αποτελεσμα σε δικαιωσε.
Αν δε σου κανει κοπο ανεβασε μια φωτο του πολυμετρου με το πορτακι ανοικτο.

----------


## AKHS

Μπράβο τέλεια και φανταστική δουλειά με πολύτιμες πληροφορίες

----------


## Hulk

Στέλιο συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα! πολύ καλή δουλειά! :Thumbup1:

----------


## primeras

Συγχαρητήρια Στέλιο! Πολύ καλά οργανωμένη δουλειά, πολύ μεράκι και ωραία παρουσίαση!

----------


## johnnkast

> Δυστυχώς αυτή η αντίσταση αν και σύρματος είχε τέτοια μορφή που δύσκολα βρίσκεις ίδια να την αντικαταστήσεις μιας και είναι κυλινδρική με μία βίδα να περνά και να την στηρίζει επί του βακελίτη...την αντικατέστησα με συμβατική φυσικά.
> 
> Για την ηλεκτρόλυση, καθαρισμό αντικειμένων από την σκουριά είναι απλά τα πράγματα: Σε απιονισμένο νερό προσθέτουμε καυστική ποτάσα σε αναλογία τέτοια ώστε να έχουμε καλή αγωγιμότητα... περίπου 30%..στο αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο βάζουμε το προς καθαρισμό κομμάτι και στο Θετικό -άνοδο, ένα κομμάτι καθαρό σίδερο ή ανοξείδωτο. Προσοχή να μην έρθουν σε επαφή τα ηλεκτρόδια ενώ έχουμε τάση...και προσοχή στις αναθυμιάσεις. Για τάση θέλουμε χαμηλή με αρκετά αμπέρ...εγώ προσωπικά χρησιμοποίησα τα 5v από τροποποιημένο τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή.
> 
> SOS ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΛΥΜΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟ...ΘΑ ΕΞΑΫΛΩΘΕΊ!!!
> 
> Αφού καθαριστεί το κομμάτι μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το ανόδιο και να τοποθετήσουμε τον κασσίτερο ή αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε επιχάλκωση θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε το υγρό από καυστική ποτάσα σε θειικό χαλκό( διάλυμα Γαλαζόπετρας) και στην άνοδο ένα κομμάτι χαλκοσωλήνα.  Πάντως για να κάνουμε επιχάλκωση θα πρέπει πρώτα να κάνουμε τον καθαρισμό με την ποτάσα είτε το αντικείμενο έχει σκουριά είτε όχι.
> 
> Περισσότερα μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ: http://www.slideshare.net/graptis56/e-12604561
> ...



...Δεν εχω λογια!!!!!.......Αξιζει να γινει Stcky (προς διαχειριστες...)

----------


## p.gabr

O ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ εδώ μας παρουσιάσει πράγματι ένα όργανο με μεγάλη ιστορία 

Γέμισε με την παρουσία του όλα τα Ελληνικά στρατιωτικά συνεργεία  και υπάρχουν ακόμα

 Πολλοί τεχνικοί τα έχουν ρεζέρβα, για μετρήσεις τρανζίστορ και μερικές φόρες φαίνονται χρήσιμα σε μετρήσεις τάσεων , όπου η  DC δεν είναι (καθαρή)
 Επίσης πολλές φόρες όταν το ψηφιακό όργανο δεν έχει σταθερή ένδειξη ,το αναλογικό μπορεί να προδώσει την αίτια , όπως πχ κάποιο (τρεμούλιασμα)
Δεν συγκρίνεται βεβαίως η ακρίβεια του με το ψηφιακό , όπου εκεί το ψηφιακό υπερτερεί κατά κράτος ,  όμως η αναλογική ένδειξη είναι πάντα πιο (ελαφριά )στο μάτι ,ειδικά όταν προκειτε για ρυθμίσεις, που πρέπει να κινηθούμε προς κάποια κατεύθυνση

ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ περιμένω και μια φώτο με το πολυμετρο σου επάνω στο *millitary* όχημα σου ανάλογη αυτής


i -176.jpg
Πολυμετρο Ι-176 & Ι-166 σε παρέλαση

----------


## SV2IPW

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και την εκτίμηση της προσπάθειας...ευελπιστώ να βρω το χρόνο και να παρουσιάσω και αλλά αντίστοιχα όργανα στο μέλλον.
Δυστυχώς πολλά ιστορικά στοιχεία δεν βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο για το συγκεκριμένο πολύμετρο απλά αυτό που ανέφερα, ότι μπήκε σε παραγωγη το μοντέλο Α κάπου αρχές του 60 αντικαθιστώντας τα Ι-176 που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης . Σε πολλά τεχνικά εγχειρίδια ασυρμάτων της εποχής αλλά και μεταγενέστερα, προτείνεται σαν βασικό TEST SET ενώ  συνεχίζει να υπηρετεί ακόμη τους τεχνικούς όλων των στρατών του κόσμου. Αντικαταστάτης του ήταν το AN/USM-223 !Φώτο παρακάτω.
USM223voor.jpg

<<Αν δε σου κανει κοπο ανεβασε μια φωτο του πολυμετρου με το πορτακι ανοικτο.>>
DSC00334.jpgDSC00337.jpgDSC00335.jpgDSC00336.jpg


<<Πολλοί τεχνικοί τα έχουν ρεζέρβα, για μετρήσεις τρανζίστορ και μερικές φόρες φαίνονται χρήσιμα σε μετρήσεις τάσεων , όπου η DC δεν είναι (καθαρή)
Επίσης πολλές φόρες όταν το ψηφιακό όργανο δεν έχει σταθερή ένδειξη ,το αναλογικό μπορεί να προδώσει την αίτια , όπως πχ κάποιο (τρεμούλιασμα)
Δεν συγκρίνεται βεβαίως η ακρίβεια του με το ψηφιακό>>

Θα έλεγα ότι την διαρροή τάσης στα παλιά τρανζίστορ Γερμανίου μόνο με αυτό μπορείς να το μετρήσεις...τα ψηφιακά σου το βγάζουν βεβλαμένο!!!
Επίσης αν κάνεις βαθμονόμιση σε κάθε κλίμακα αντιστάσεων ...τότε η ακρίβεια του θα έλεγα ότι συγκρίνεται και με τα ψηφιακά, απλά λόγω ταχύτητας καμιά φορά όλα αυτά τα αποφεύγουμε και προτιμούμε την έτοιμη ένδειξη του ψηφιακού... θα έλεγα ότι  αυτά τα πολύμετρα ακονίζουν και το μυαλό με τις επιλογές που πρέπει να κάνεις για να πάρεις σωστή ένδειξη.

----------

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## Phatt

Αξιολογη προσπαθεια με διπλο κερδος, και το ηλεκτρονικο κομματι αλλα ασφαλως και το συλλεκτικο κομματι της περιπτωσης αξιζουν τον κοπο.Ωραια αναπαλαιωση.
Εχω προσπαθησει κι εγω να κανω το "κολπο" με το χρωμα στα αναγλυφα σημεια, αλλα τελικα παντα καταντουσα να εχω μια λευκη "ομιχλη" γυρω απο το σημειο που σκουπιζα...Ποτε δεν καθαριζε οπως επρεπε.

----------


## SV2IPW

Όπα ...τα γράμματα δεν ήταν ανάγλυφα αλλά εγχάρακτα...αλλάζει το πράμα αν είναι ανάγλυφα, ξέχνα τα πινέλα ...υπάρχουν άλλες τεχνικές ,όπως βάψιμο τον ανάγλυφων γραμμάτων με άσπρο χρώμα , μετά βάψιμο της υπόλοιπης επιφάνειας με το χρώμα της αρεσκείας μας και με ψιλό ντουκόχαρτο τρίψιμο των γραμμάτων για να φανεί το άσπρο από κάτω.
Άλλη τεχνική, είναι αυτή του στεγνού πινέλου ... και τέλος με την γόμα που την χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν σφραγίδα.

----------

usa (12-02-13)

----------


## Phatt

Κοιτα, καταλαβα τι ειδα στις φωτο, προφανως, αλλα μαλλον δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα.Αναγλυφο προς τα μεσα εννοω, τωρα αν ειναι απο χαραξη η απο καλουπι δεν ξερω, εγω το ειχα προσπαθησει σε ενα οπλο να το κανω που ηταν χτυπητα, και την πατησα.

----------


## sakisr

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41340

Τωρα μαλιστα.Ειναι πανεμορφο και φανηκε ολη η αξια της δουλειας που εκανες.Και παλι μπραβο!!!

----------


## dan

Καταπληκτική δουλεία Στέλιο. Συγχαρητήρια.

Ευχαριστώ για την παρουσίαση και τις πληροφορίες που μοιράστηκες για την ηλεκτρόλυση.

----------


## dan

> Αξιολογη προσπαθεια με διπλο κερδος, και το ηλεκτρονικο κομματι αλλα ασφαλως και το συλλεκτικο κομματι της περιπτωσης αξιζουν τον κοπο.Ωραια αναπαλαιωση.
> Εχω προσπαθησει κι εγω να κανω το "κολπο" με το χρωμα στα αναγλυφα σημεια, αλλα τελικα παντα καταντουσα να εχω μια λευκη "ομιχλη" γυρω απο το σημειο που σκουπιζα...Ποτε δεν καθαριζε οπως επρεπε.



Πιτσιρίκος δούλευα σε ένα εργαστήριο σφραγίδων και χαράξεων (οι αλουμινένιες πινακίδες στις πόρτες με το όνομα) για το χαρτζιλίκι μου. 
Οι πινακίδες αυτές ήταν χαραγμένες και τα γράμματα βαμμένα, συνήθως μαύρα. Τα βάφαμε - γεμίζαμε προσεκτικά με ένα πλαστικό μπουκαλάκι, που στο καπάκι του είχαμε προσαρμόσει μια βελόνα από σύριγγα, με αραιωμένο χρώμα για να είναι πιο ρευστό. *Μόλις στέγνωνε το χρώμα και πριν σκληρύνει πολύ*, ξύναμε με μια τηλεκάρτα ή ένα κομμάτι φύλο αλουμίνιο, το χρώμα που ίσος ξεχείλιζε. 
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν άριστο.

----------

Phatt (12-02-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

WATTMETER TS- 1285   AN/URM-120
AN_URM_120_Watt_Meter.jpg 

Παρουσίαση: Ένα ακόμη όργανο στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών είναι και το βατόμετρο TS- 1285/URM-120 . Αρκετές ήταν οι εταιρίες που το κατασκέυασαν κατά παραγγελία του US.NAVY ,όπως Struthers Electronic Corporation,  Dougles Microwave,  Sierra.

images.jpg 

Το μεγάλο του πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα  βατόμετρα είναι ότι με τρία elements μπορεί και καλύπτει το φάσμα από 2-1000ΜΗΖ και σε διάφορες κλίμακες ισχύος ενώ λόγω των στρατιωτικών του προδιαγραφών επιτρέπει στον χρήστη την ρύθμιση-καλιμπράρισμα στο πεδίο, υπάρχει και σχετική ενότητα στο τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο περί ρυθμίσεως.

8786D2.jpg

Ως μειονέκτημα σε σχέση με μία BIRD 43 θεωρώ ότι τα elements δεν μπορούν να κατέβουν σε μικρότερη ισχύ από τα 10Watt αλλά και να ανέβεις σε συχνότητα πάνω από το 1GHZ κάτι που μπορείς να πετύχεις αλλάζοντας element στην 43άρα.
Αναλυτικά οι ζώνες που καλύπτουν είναι:
CU-753 2-30 MHz, CU-754 25-250 MHz, και CU-755 200-1000MHz
Στην πρώτη ζώνη το element έχει την δυνατότητα να μετρήσει  50, 100, 500, και 1000 Watt
Στη δεύτερη και τρίτη ζώνη το element έχει την δυνατότητα να μετρήσει  10, 50, 100, και 500 Watt
Η είσοδος και έξοδος του βατομέτρου είναι με κονέκτορες τύπου N-TYPE ενώ υπάρχει και μεταλλική θήκη μεταφοράς και αποθήκευσης των elements.

$T2eC16FHJGwE9n)ySdeiBRG6UfDbN!~~60_85.JPG8786D1.jpg

Τα τρία αυτά elements εισέρχονται πάνω στο κυρίως σώμα της συσκευής και με ένα ομοαξονικό καλωδιο έρχονται σε επαφή με αυτή. Η περιστροφή των elements κατά 1800 επιτρέπει την μέτρηση προσπίπτουσας και ανακλώμενης ισχύος (FORWORD & REFLECTION POWER)
i-Q99sP7g-XL.jpg

----------


## SV2IPW

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΕΓΧΕΙΡΙΔΙΑ  1ου-5ου ΚΛΙΜΑΚΙΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΚΑΙ PARTS CATALOG
http://bama.edebris.com/manuals/military/an-urm120

http://bama.edebris.com/manuals/military/an-urm120
Το παραπάνω Βατόμετρο υπηρέτησε και στις δικές μας ΕΔ και συνεχίζει να υπηρετεί, αποτελώντας ένα αξιόπιστο εργαλείο για τον τεχνίτη τηλεπικοινωνιών.

i-SJ9LDzS.jpgDSC00123.jpg

Η ρύθμιση-διακρίβωσή του είναι αρκετά εύκολη αρκεί να ξεβιδώσουμε το allen ή το βιδάκι(ανάλογα τον κατασκευαστή) από το κομβίο επιλογής στάθμης ισχύος και μετά να αφαιρέσουμε το ταμπελάκι με τις διαβαθμίσεις ισχύος και το βέλος FWD/REF . Από κάτω θα δούμε τέσσερις οπές όπου τοποθετούμε ένα μακρύ allen και ρυθμίζουμε την κάθε ζώνη για σωστή ένδειξη στο όργανο. Αυτό που κάνουν αυτές οι βίδες allen είναι να αυξομειώνουν την απόσταση του detector σύρματος από τον κεντρικό αγωγό διέλευσης της RF. 
photo-791657.jpg

Κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξουμε είναι να μην κατεβάσουμε πολύ κάτω τον detector , διότι κατά την περιστροφή για να αλλάξουμε από FWD σε REF ή για να αφαιρέσουμε το element θα στραβώσει ή θα σπάσει το σύρμα του ανιχνευτή.

i-Jp2DtGW-XL.jpg
Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξουμε κατά την ρύθμιση είναι να μην ανεβάσουμε και πολύ πάνω την βίδα allen διότι δεν θα μπορεί να περιστραφεί το κομβίο επιλογής στάθμης ισχύος.
Πρέπει να δώσουμε προσοχή και στην περίπτωση που θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξουμε όργανο να έχει την ίδια τιμή Ua μικροαμπέρ διαφορετικά θα χρειαστεί Shunt αντίσταση μιας και ενδείξεις δεν θα συμβαδίζουν. Προσωπικά κάποια στιγμή που είχα βρεί ένα βατόμετρο είχε σπασμένο το όργανο και το άλλαξα με ένα της BIRD 43 αλλά δεν συμβάδιζαν φυσικά οι ενδείξεις.
i-2Z3PX4h-XL.jpg

Σε περίπτωση κατά την οποία σε μέτρηση  κάποιας συχνότητα η ισχύς ανεβοκατεβαίνει με αστάθεια και δεν μπορεί να έρθει με την ρύθμιση του αντίστοιχου allen τότε θέλει αντικατάσταση η αντίστοιχη δίοδος τύπου φύσιγγας  1Ν21 ή 1Ν23.
αρχείο λήψης.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

Καλορίζικο Στελιο
  Βίδες βλέπω το έκανες
  Τώρα σε αυτά που είπες να πω και εγώ κάτι.
Τα βατομετρα αυτά εμφανίστηκαν , νομίζω με τις μονάδες επαφής  MRC -107,108
Δεν ξέρω αν η bird η αυτή, είναι παλαιότερη άλλα το κάθε ενα είχε την χάρη του
  Εδώ χρειαζόσουν μόνο τρια ποτήρια ενώ στην birt μια κασετίνα ολόκληρη
Ενα μειονέκτημα της bird είναι στα hf χαμηλά , δείχνει λιγότερο και πρέπει να πολλαπλασιάσεις την ένδειξη με ενα συντελεστή
  Όμως οι πολλές επιλογές στα ποτηράκια , της έδιναν πιο σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα
Στην URM καμιά φορά δεν κούμπωνε καλά το ποτηράκι και χρειαζόταν λίγο δεξια- αριστερά Όμως είχε καλύτερη κλίμακα οργάνου


Και κάτι άλλο
 Σε ενα τέτοιο όργανο καλό είναι να μην υπάρχουν ρυθμιστικά , γιατί κάποιος θα τα έχει σκαλίσει

----------


## SV2IPW

Τα εικονιζόμενα δεν είναι δικά μου πλην αυτού με το ανοικτό γκρι χρώμα και το φορτίο-attenuator. Οι εικόνες που συγκέντρωσα, είναι από το ΝΕΤ. Αλλά και το δικό μου όταν το είχα ανακατασκευάσει  έτσι το είχα κάνει...βίδες...
Τώρα, θεωρώ ότι το URM-120 είναι παλιότερο από την BIRD την 43άρα και ίσως πιο παλιό και από τις ΟΕ MRC107-108 μιας και στο TM του URM-120 γράφει έκδοση 1961 .
 Και το URM-120 στην κλίμακα των 2-30ΜΗΖ έχει συντελεστή πολλαπλασιασμού πάνω στο element για να μετρήσεις με  ακρίβεια αυτή τη ζώνη.
Μάλλον ήταν αδύνατον να καλύπτει τόσο μεγάλη ζώνη με τρία  element και να μην έχει ρυθμιστικά. Το δικό μου το καλιμπράρισα τελικά με δύο multiband πομποδέκτες ICOM 706MKIIG και YAESU VX-7R καθώς και με δύο γέφυρες την BIRD 43 και την DIAMOND SX600 σε διάφορες συχνότητες και με αυξομειώσεις στην ισχύ.

Στις χαμηλές συχνότητες μπορείς να επιβεβαιώσεις την ρύθμιση που κάνεις με την  γέφυρα, με έναν παλμογράφο αρκεί να φτάνει μέχρι τους 100ΜΗΖ 

bird.jpg

----------


## SV2IPW

Παρουσίαση σε αυτό το post για να είναι όλα συγκεντρωμένα εδώ.
_
Σαν παρέκβαση στο θέμα του Δέκτη 390 που έχει αναλύσει άριστα ο Παναγιώτης να αναφέρω ότι: Σε όλες τις Στρατιωτικές συσκευές από το 1945 έως και σήμερα, τα πληρέστατα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια του Αμερικάνικου Στρατού αναφέρουν στις πρώτες σελίδες για κάθε ασυρματική ή ηλεκτρονική συσκευή και τις αντίστοιχες συσκευές ελεγχου που προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής για την επισκευή και ρύθμισή της.

_
_Μία από αυτές όπως ανέφερε και ο Παναγιώτης είναι η Γεννήτρια AN/URM-25D .Πρόσφατα ως συλλέκτης και εγώ, αγόρασα μέσω e-bay μια τέτοια γεννήτρια στην τιμή των 80$. Η σχέση κόστους- ποιότητας συσκευής, είναι κατ εμέ ασύγκριτη. Μπορεί να απαιτεί κάποια δεξιότητα παραπάνω από μία ψηφιακή αλλά η ανθεκτικότητα της όπως και άλλων αναλογικών οργάνων είναι παροιμιώδης ...ακόμη και RF να φάει στην είσοδο της, το πολύ να κάψει μία αντίσταση 1/4watt στον εξασθενητή ΑΤ-101 η οποία  αλλάζει πανεύκολα. Ενώ σε μία ψηφιακή το ποίο πιθανό είναι ότι θα την κλαις._ 
_Όταν την παρέλαβα την γεννήτρια δεν ήταν εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον στην αυθεντική της κατάσταση , είχε βαφεί με ένα σκούρο πράσινο χρώμα και είχε αρκετές γρατσουνιές. όσον αφορά την λειτουργικότητας της είχε πρόβλημα στην έξοδο της διαμόρφωσης των 400ΗΖ/1ΚΗΖ...(Μόλις ζεσταινόταν έχανε την διαμόρφωση) Θα έλεγα ότι το περίμενα μιας και αν ανατρέξει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο όλοι οι χρήστες της αναφέρουν ότι το πιο συχνό πρόβλημά τους είναι οι πυκνωτές χάρτου που έχουν στο κύκλωμα διαμόρφωσης. Μετά λοιπόν από μία αλλαγή δύο πυκνωτών στο κύκλωμα feedback και σύζευξης του ταλαντωτή διαμόρφωσης η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε και πλέον την έχω προσθέσει στον πάγκο μου ως ακόμη ένα χρήσιμο όργανο στη ζώνη των χαμηλών συχνοτήτων έως 50 ΜΗΖ.


Από το wikipedia...
Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά κ.α.
_*History*The AN/URM-25 was part of a series of vacuum tube-based signal generators built for the U.S. Military in the early Cold War-era.
Today they are collected and used by vintage amateur radio and antique radio enthusiasts who say they provide reasonably high accuracy and stability for a low cost, with build quality reflecting tough military construction requirements and standards.[1]
*[edit]Specifications*
w/Freq. Meter
Frequency output ranges from 10 kHz to 50 MHz with amplitude modulation selectable at 400 and 1,000 Hz. RF level from 0.1 microvolts to 100 millivolts or 2 volts is available depending upon termination load. Output impedance is 50,500 ohms.
Carrier oscillation is performed by a 6AH6 tube with an additional 6AH6 buffer stage followed by a 6AG7 output amplifier. Amplitude modulation at 400 and 1,000 Hz is provided by a 5814A (military 12AU7) oscillator. URM-25x models also contain an internal VTVM (vacuum tube voltmeter) and crystal calibration.
The carrier frequency can be set by interpolation using the graduated dial. Additionally, the URM-25's have a BNC connector for constant 200 mV output that can be connected to a frequency meter to display frequency accurately. A sufficient warm-up period is required to ensure the best stability at higher frequencies.
The cabinet cover includes accessories such as an impedance adapter, fixed attenuator and antenna simulator. Additional accessory kit MK-288 includes adapters and more dummy loads.[2][3]
*[edit]Models and differences*"URM" indicates General *U*tility, *R*adio, and *M*aintenance and Test Assembly. The URM-25 units were released in several series from 25A through 25J; some differ substantially in both circuitry and configuration. It is common to find units having differing identification tags; i.e. front face tag may differ from the cabinet tag. Additionally, some units have additional minor circuitry that do not show up on the schematic.


*[edit]*
_Μερικά στιγμιότυπα από την ανακατασκευή και επισκευή της η οποία ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα._


_Όπως την παρέλαβα:

_

----------


## SV2IPW

_
Η εξωτερική ανακατασκευή :αστάρι(Zinc Chromate) για αλουμίνια και χρώμα αυθεντικό(light grey)

_

----------


## SV2IPW

_

H πλακέτα της διαμόρφωσης 400/1000ΗΖ

_
_

Οι βάσεις των λυχνιών στο κύκλωμα διαμόρφωσης, με αυτή την υπέροχη οσμή από το βερνίκι selenoid !!!!
__

Ο εξασθενητής:Το κυλινδρικό μεταλλικό στο μέσω της φώτο.

_
_

Οι πυκνωτές , που ευθύνονταν για την μη λειτουργιά της διαμόρφωσης.Μοιάζουν με μίκας αλλά δεν είναι.

_

----------


## SV2IPW

Το εσωτερικό των πυκνωτών:


Επισκευή-αντικατάσταση των λαμπτήρων της άντιγας συχνοτήτων με led...Τα δύο λαμπάκια 1.5V ψείρες που έχει η γεννήτρια από τον κατασκευαστή στην άνω και κάτω πλευρά της αντιγας είναι αδύνατον να βρεθούν, για τον λόγο αυτό αποφάσισα να τα αντικαταστήσω με led υψηλής φωτεινότητας τα οποία ομολογουμένως με παίδεψαν αρκετά για να τα χωρέσω μέσα στις βιδωτές θήκες των λαμπτήρων.



Το αποτέλεσμα καλύτερο από το αναμενόμενο.





Το τελικό εξωτερικό φινίρισμα προέβλεπε την αναγραφή με stencil γραμματοσειρά του τύπου της γεννήτριας στο κυρίως κυτίο αλλά και στο καπάκι παρελκομένων με τους εξασθενητές...

----------


## SV2IPW

Το καπάκι παρελκομένων στο οποίο αντικαταστάθηκε το περιμετρικό λάστιχο στο χείλος του και κατασκευάστηκαν από RG-58C/U τα ομοαξωνικά καλώδια  το οποία έλειπαν.



Η θέση της στον πάγκο πλέον με τα λοιπά όργανα.

----------


## SV2IPW

Από εδώ μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια της γεννήτριας AN/URM-25D

http://bama.edebris.com/manuals/military/urm25/

----------


## p.gabr

Ακόμα μια φορά μπράβο Στέλιο
Πολύ καλή δουλειά
ΕΙΝΑΙ ένα ιστορικό απόκτημα και πραγματικά χαίρομαι που συγκινούν αυτά τα πράγματα , άτομα νεότερης ηλικίας

Nα προσθέσω το σχόλιο που είχα κάνει





> *Γεννήτριες RF*
> 
>  H URM  25D καθώς και η UR -48 για VHF-FM Ήταν οι πιο διαχρονικές γεννήτριες 
> Πρόλαβα εγώ ακόμα και το 1977 να ελέγχουν τον AN/GRC -106 με την URM  25D
> Αν και η αγορά για όργανα εμπορίου  είχε ανοίξει και είχαν αγοραστεί και γεννήτριες HP 606 οι περισσότεροι  προτιμούσαν την URM -25  Ο λόγος ήταν ο εξής΄'
> *Ήταν πιο μικρή και πιο εύχρηστη  με πολύ σταθερή στην συχνότητα*
> Βεβαίως  η ένδειξη της  αναγραφόμενης συχνότητας των γεννητριών , ήταν στο περίπου και ένα  συχνόμετρο ταχτοποιούσε αυτό το μειονέκτημα . 
> Με λίγα λόγια καμία  γεννήτρια αναλογική δεν ήταν δυνατόν να έχει μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια απ  τον  δέκτη R-390  
> Σε οδηγίες  π.χ βάλε συχνότητα 2.100, πρώτα μετακινούσαμε τον δέκτη σε  αυτήν την συχνότητα και μετά φέρναμε την γεννήτρια επάνω του. Το  αντίστροφο θα ήταν αποτυχία
> ...

----------


## Papas00zas

> Επισκευή-αντικατάσταση των λαμπτήρων της άντιγας συχνοτήτων με led...Τα δύο λαμπάκια 1.5V ψείρες που έχει η γεννήτρια από τον κατασκευαστή στην άνω και κάτω πλευρά της αντιγας είναι αδύνατον να βρεθούν, για τον λόγο αυτό αποφάσισα να τα αντικαταστήσω με led υψηλής φωτεινότητας τα οποία ομολογουμένως με παίδεψαν αρκετά για να τα χωρέσω μέσα στις βιδωτές θήκες των λαμπτήρων.
> 
> 
> 
> Το αποτέλεσμα καλύτερο από το αναμενόμενο.



Αν σου πω ότι με θύμισε φώτα αυτοκινήτου....

----------


## SV2IPW

*RF VOLTMETER ME-26D/U VTVM

*Ένα ακόμη βασικό όργανο σε στρατιωτικό πάγκο επισκευής, ήταν και είναι, το *ME**-26**D**/**U* (Measure Equipment)  της Sentinel.


Το *ME**-26* αποτελεί την στρατιωτική έκδοση του πολύ καλού ηλεκτρονικού πολύμετρου HP-410Β το οποίο πρωτοπαρουσιάστηκε στο κοινό το 1950 και αντικατέστησε το HP-410A το οποίο είχε κυκλοφορήσει το 1946. Η τιμή πώλησης του HP-410B το 1950 ήταν 245$!!! μία περιουσία για τα δεδομένα της εποχής. 




Ως πολύμετρο το ΜΕ-26 εκτός από τις συμβατικές μετρήσεις DC/OHM/AC έχει την δυνατότητα λόγο της λυχνίας 2-01C της Eimac που διαθέτει στο probe να μετρά τάσεις AC υψηλών συχνοτήτων στους 700ΜΗΖ με απόκριση μικρότερη του 1db ενώ σύμφωνα με το μάνουαλ και τα datasheet της λυχνίας τα καταφέρνει το ίδιο καλά μέχρι και τους 3GHZ!!!



Αυτό το κάνει ένα ξεχωριστό όργανο στον πάγκο μας όπου μπορούμε να μετρούμε τάσεις RF από ταλαντωτές, τάσεις ακουστικών συχνοτήτων, Ρεύματα και τάσεις κεραίας και γραμμές μεταφοράς, Ενισχυτές AF, VIDEO, και VHF καθώς και άλλες εφαρμογές ραδιοσυχνοτήτων.
Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του ΜΕ-26D/U:
Πρόσοψη:

----------

Dragonborn (23-03-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Αυτό που κάνει εντύπωση είναι η ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου 122ΜΩ στη μέτρηση DC τάσης και η μέτρηση αντίστασης μέχρι 500ΜΩ
Αναλυτικό διάγραμμα από το κύκλωμα μέτρησης AC



Το τροφοδοτικό του ΜΕ-26D/U



Εδώ να αναφέρω κάτι που λίγοι, ή μάλλον, όσοι διάβαζαν το τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο γνώριζαν, ότι το πολύμετρο μπορεί να δουλέψει και με τάση 220V/50Hz (εκτός της προεπιλεγμένης Αμερικάνικης 115V) με ανάλογη τροποποίηση στο πρωτεύον του Μ/Σ όπως θα δείξω και παρακάτω. 
Σπάνια θα βρείτε πολύμετρο από Ελληνική εκποίηση(Σε μάντρες παλιού υλικού) το οποίο να είναι τροποποιημένο στα 220 μιας και στα συνεργεία τεχνικού υπήρχε τάση για Αμερικανικές συσκευές λυχνιόμετρα κ.α που δούλευαν στα 115VAC.

To πολύμετρο το οποίο απέκτησα μέσω πλειοδοσίας στο E-BAY ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση σχεδόν καινούργιο (είχε περάσει OVERHAULED επιθεώρηση τον 10/1982 TOBYHANNA ARMY DEPOT) και μου έφτασε πακεταρισμένο στο κουτί του όπως βλέπετε και από τις φώτο.

----------

Dragonborn (23-03-13), 

kx5 (25-03-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Και με το σχετικό ταμπελάκι επιθεώρησης από τον τεχνίτη



 Το εσωτερικό του με τις πέντε λυχνίες :

2X 12AU7,OB2,6X4,6-4 Να αναφέρουμε εδώ ότι υπάρχει σχετική προειδοποίηση και στο τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο *ΤΜ 11-6625-200-15* για την λυχνία *OB**2* ότι περιέχει ραδιενεργά υλικά τα οποίο είναι επικίνδυνα όταν αυτή σπάσει και ότι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες για την μεταφορά, αποθήκευση και καταστροφή της συγκεκριμένης λυχνίας.
Βλέπε σχετικά παρακάτω:



Πάντως, σε μέτρηση που το έκανα με μετρητή ραδιενέργειας (Ρώσικο από το παζάρι της γειτονιάς) δεν ακτινοβολεί και δεν φωσφορίζει το βράδυ μόνο του !!!!

Φυσικά όταν το παρέλαβα το άνοιξα  να δω το εσωτερικό του και για να του κάνω την τροποποίηση για την λειτουργία στα 220V.

Σχετικά στο Εγχειρίδιο αναφέρει:



Στην εικόνα φαίνονται τα άκρα από την φάση και τον ουδέτερο που πρέπει να κολληθούν και ποιες γέφυρες πρέπει να τροποποιηθούν σύμφωνα και με το παρακάτω σχέδιο.

----------


## SV2IPW

Επί του ΤΒ1 (Terminal Board)οι τροποποιήσεις :



Καταργούμε τις δύο γέφυρες με το μαύρο καλώδιο από το 20 στο 2 και από το 19 στο 3 και γεφυρώνουμε το 20 με το 19 , η φάση και ο ουδέτερος όπως παγαίνανε και πριν στο 1 και 2 ακροδέκτη πάντα στο ΤΒ1.









Και τέλος τα ρυθμιστικά:



Ένα βίντεο από το youtube σχετικό με το ΜΕ-26D/U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM-SNQZh2CA

Και φυσικά το λίνκ για να κατεβάσετε το τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο 1ου έως και 5ου Κλιμακίου.

http://www.combatindex.com/store/tec...625-200-15.pdf

και το Τεχνικό Δελτίο καλιμπραρίσματος οργάνου:
http://www.kennethkuhn.com/hpmuseum/...l_cal_more.pdf


Στην κρίση σας πλέον....ακόμη ένα συλλεκτικό όργανο πάγκου. Στέλιος.

----------

sakisr (23-03-13)

----------


## p.gabr

KATAΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ


ΣΤΕΛΙΟ είσαι πολύ τυχερός .....που το βρήκες  βρε άνθρωπε !!!!!!
Τα δικά μας όλα ήταν πολυυυ ταλαιπωρημένα 

Συγχαρητήρια  για την εξαιρετική παρουσίαση και τα στοιχεία που έδωσες
Ίσως μην γινόσουν πειστικός ,εάν δεν τα έδειχνες όλα αυτά 

ΕΤΣΙ ....ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΕΩΤΕΡΟΙ

----------


## SV2IPW

Η αγορά έγινε από το e-bay όπως προανέφερα στην τελική τιμή των 55$ μαζί με τα έξοδα μεταφοράς βγήκε 105€ τελικά





Στο ebay, αν έχεις υπομονή να περιμένεις την ευκαιρία, βρίσκεις διαμάντια!!!!

----------


## sotron1

> Η αγορά έγινε από το e-bay όπως προανέφερα στην τελική τιμή των 55$ μαζί με τα έξοδα μεταφοράς βγήκε 105 τελικά
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στο ebay, αν έχεις υπομονή να περιμένεις την ευκαιρία, βρίσκεις διαμάντια!!!!







Πολύ καλό. Μπράβο.

----------


## SV2IPW

*ΛΥΧΝΙΟΜΕΤΡΟ TUBE TESTER I-177-B
*
Ένα ακόμη συλλεκτικό και συνάμα ιστορικό όργανο ηλεκτρονικού πάγκου είναι και το λυχνιόμετρο* Ι-177-Β* το οποίο αρχικά εμφανίστηκε στο τέλος του Β’ΠΠ και στα επισκευαστικά τμήματα του *US SIGNAL CORPS* τα οποία επισκεύαζαν σταθμούς της σειράς *SCR*, όπως *BC-1306,BC1000,BC611*, κ.α 



Τα πρώτα λυχνιόμετρα της σειράς εμφανίστηκαν το 1942-43 από την *TRIPLET CO* και τα επόμενα χρόνια κατασκευάστηκαν και από άλλους κατασκευαστές ηλεκτρονικού υλικού όπως η *HICKOK* , *SIMPSON* κ.α

Αυτή ήταν μια συνήθης τακτική του Αμερικανικού στρατού να δίνει την κατασκευή ενός υλικού σε πολλούς κατασκευαστές με την μορφή συμβολαίων έτσι ώστε να έχει μαζική παραγωγή και να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του άμεσα, ιδίως εν’ μέσω συρράξεων, WWII , Κορέα κλπ.
Για εμάς τους συλλέκτες είναι πλέον εύκολο να καταλάβουμε πότε κατασκευάστηκε το κομμάτι που διαθέτουμε από το data plate της συσκευής και τον αριθμό συμβολαίου πάνω σε αυτό με την μορφή ….ORDER No.22501 Philla 51-04 δηλαδή κατασκευή 4ος του 1951 με αριθμό συμβολαίου 22501 από τον κατασκευαστή SIMPSON για το σώμα διαβιβάσεων του Αμερ.Στρατού.



Μία ακόμη τροποποίηση που προστέθηκε σε πολλές συσκευές του Σώματος Διαβιβάσεων του Αμερ. Στρατού είναι και το λεγόμενο MFP που μπορεί να δείτε με κόκκινα-πορτοκαλί γράμματα ως σήμανση πάνω σε συσκευές ασυρμάτου αλλά και σε όργανα ελέγχου όπως και στο λυχνιόμετρο αυτό.
Τι σημαίνουν αυτά τα αρχικά *MFP*, είναι πολύ απλά τα ακρωνύμια του Moisture *F*ungi *P*roof δηλαδή της προστασίας έναντι της υγρασίας και της μούχλας με κατάλληλη επίστρωση βερνικιού.



Κατά τα πρώτα χρόνια του Β’ΠΠ πολλές ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές σε περιοχές όπως της Ινδοκίνας όπου η υγρασία κυριαρχούσε δεν έβγαλαν ασπροπρόσωπους του Αμερικάνους , έτσι άρχισαν να εφαρμόζουν*  Modifications Work Order* από προωθημένα συνεργεία  με την  επικάλυψη των ευαίσθητων επαφών και υλικών στο εσωτερικό των ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών με το ειδικό βερνίκι. 



Κατά την τροποποίηση ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να βάζουν και την ημερομηνία με στάμπα επί της συσκευής. 
Στις μέρες μας όταν ανοίγουμε μία τέτοια συσκευή μας παίρνει αυτή η ευχάριστη οσμή του βερνικιού…. για τους λάτρεις του παλιού καλού υλικού!!!!!!

----------


## SV2IPW

Το λυχνιόμετρο *Ι-177-Β* εσωτερικά φυσικά δεν έχει τυπωμένα κυκλώματα παρά μόνο πλακέτες βακελίτη πάνω στις οποίες είναι τοποθετημένα με το χέρι τα υλικά , από ενεργά υλικά έχει μόνο δύο  ανορθώτριες λυχνίες την* 5Υ3GT* και την *VT-83* ,η δεύτερη είναι αρκετά σπάνια να βρεθεί σε περίπτωση πού είναι χαλασμένη-σπασμένη, στην δική μου περίπτωση είχε αποκολλήσει το τζάμι από την βάση, ευτυχώς χωρίς να κοπούν τα νήματα , χρειάστηκε μόνο να το κολλήσω με εποξική κόλλα. 









Αυτό που δεσπόζει στο εσωτερικό του λυχνιόμετρου το οποίο είναι και η ψυχή του είναι ο μετασχηματιστής τάσεων. Με διάφορους ομοαξονικούς μεταγωγικούς διακόπτες υψηλής ποιότητας γίνεται η επιλογή των τάσεων που θα οδηγηθούν στα pins των βάσεων των λυχνιών ενώ τα push-buttons εντυπωσιάζουν για την απλότητα τους και την ανθεκτικότητα μετά από τόσα χρόνια λειτουργίας.

----------


## SV2IPW

Κάποια ακόμη προβληματάκια που είχε το λυχνιόμετρο ήταν ότι έλειπε η λυχνία Νέον τύπου ΝΕ-45 και ο μοχλοτός διακόπτης ΟΝ-OFF είχε ψαλιδιστεί-αφαιρεθεί από κάποιον που τον χρειάστηκε, επίσης εσωτερικά υπήρχαν κάποιες γέφυρες καλωδίων στην τροφοδοσία 110v πρόχειρα κολλημένες οι οποίες και αντικαταστάθηκαν. Για την λυχνία Νέον η οποία είναι ενδεικτική σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλωμένων επαφών σε μία λυχνία προς μέτρηση , αφού βρήκα λαμπάκι πυρακτώσεως με ντουϊ Ε-12, το έσπασα και τοποθέτησα εσωτερικά του ένα κοινό λαμπάκι Νέον μέχρι να βρω το original.



Τα της <<φανοποιείας>> είναι πλέον γνωστά…
Τρίψιμο:




Αστάρωμα:



Ξανά τρίψιμο: Ίσως πλέον βαρετή αλλά βασική διαδικασία για σωστό αποτέλεσμα στο τελικό φινίρισμα.

----------


## SV2IPW

Βάψιμο:




Βάψιμο στην ταράτσα με μπόλικο ήλιο αλλά και για την αποφυγή της σκόνης... Προσοχή στην Αφρικάνικη!!!! Δείτε Αρναούτογλου πριν βγείτε για βάψιμο!!!



Τελικές λεπτομέρειες:



Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα:

----------


## SV2IPW

ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ-ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΕΣ



Για την προστασία του οργάνου μέτρησης τοποθέτησα δύο διόδους γερμανίου 1Ν270 σε αντίθετη φορά μεταξύ τους  στους πόλους του οργάνου. Επίσης στην γραμμή που πηγαίνει στα νήματα της ανορθώτριας 5Υ3GT  τοποθέτησα μία ασφαλειοθήκη με ασφάλεια γρήγορης τήξης στα 0.125Α










Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι στη βάση του κουτιού υπάρχει σε μεταξοτυπία το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο της συσκευής αποτυπώνοντάς όχι μόνο την πρακτικότητα των σχεδιαστών της αλλά και την ποιότητα της συσκευής.

----------


## tonymc

Φιλε μου σε συγχερω για αυτη την κατορθωση σου ειναι πολυ καλη δουλεια και ομορφη !!

----------


## SV2IPW

Σαν λυχνιόμετρο μπορεί να μετρά όλες τις λυχνίες πριν την εμφάνιση των Noval Tubes, μέσα στο ΤΜ 11-2627 υπάρχει σχετικό φυλλάδιο που αναφέρει τις λυχνίες που μπορείς να μετρήσεις. Για τις μετέπειτα εμφανισθείσες λυχνίες υπήρξε ένας αντάπτορας o ΜΧ-949, στην ουσία ένα ακόμη κουτί με βάσεις το οποίο προσάρμοζε σε μία από τις υπάρχουσες βάσεις και με κατάλληλη επιλογή διακοπτών μπορούσες να μετρήσεις και τις σύγχρονες λυχνίες.





Στη λίστα των λυχνιών αρχικά αναφέρεται ο τύπος της λυχνίας προς έλεγχο .Στην Τρίτη στήλη που πρέπει να βάλεις τον διακόπτη Α , στην τέταρτη, σε ποια θέση τον διακόπτη Β και ποια τάση νημάτων πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις με τον διακόπτη Filament. Μετά εφαρμόζεις την λυχνία στην βάση που αναφέρει με έντονα γράμματα στην δεύτερη στήλη και τότε μόνο θα πρέπει να κάνεις το τέστ βραχυκυκλωμένων επαφών  λυχνίας shorts στο οποίο δεν θα πρέπει να ανάβει το αντίστοιχο λαμπάκι νέον, εκτός και αν αναφέρεται στη στήλη παρατηρήσεων . Όταν ολοκληρωθεί το τέστ βραχυκυκλώματος πηγαίνεις τον ίδιο διακόπτω στη θέση TUBE TEST και τοποθετείς τα ποτενσιόμετρα L και R(Bias) στην ενδεικνυόμενη θέση. Στην όγδοη στήλη μας ενημερώνει για την ένδειξη που πρέπει να πάρουμε στο όργανο και τέλος στην ένατη στήλη ποιόν μπουτόν θα πιέσουμε για την μέτρηση της λυχνίας ανάλογα αν είναι δίοδος ή ενισχύτρια. Θέση.








Σημ. Το ποτενσιόμετρο L στο κύκλωμα δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από ένα εξασθενητή το οποίο επηρεάζει την ευαισθησία του οργάνου.
Πρακτικά με αυτή του την λειτουργία μπορεί να μετρηθεί κάθε λυχνία ακόμη και αν δεν την αναγράφει στην λίστα.
Για κάποιον συλλέκτη αλλά και ηλεκτρονικό παλιών ραδιοφώνων, ίσως να μην υπάρχει ποιό χρήσιμο όργανο για τον πάγκο του από το λυχνιόμετρο I-177-B .Σίγουρα βελτιωμένη έκδοση του είναι το πολύ νεότερο TV-7/U  το οποίο θα παρουσιάσω στο μέλλον. 

Τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια του με πληθώρα πληροφοριών για την λειτουργία και την συντήρηση του.

http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Roeh.../I-177-man.pdf



Και ένα βίντεο από το YOUTUBE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2_6HgcMSvU

Στην κρίση σας.

----------


## Neuraxia

Εξαιρετική δουλειά στην φροντίδα του οργάνου αλλά και την παρουσίαση.

Επέτρεψε μου δυο προσθήκες , on line οδηγός ρυθμίσεων για την μέτρηση λυχνιών http://capeoldradio.com/cor_i177.php?
site με αρχείο του Lee Nolan με ενα εκτενεστατο excel για μετρήσεις παλαιών και νεότερων λυχνιών (με ή χωρίς το ΜΧ-949 (+ μερικά ακόμα καλούδια) http://www.antiqueairwaves.com/nlee/ 
Υπάρχει επίσης μια αντίστοιχη δουλειά βασισμένη σε roll chart απο Hickok 600 εδώ
Αναμένουμε συνέχεια ....

----------


## p.gabr

Πραγματικά εξαιρετική δουλειά , παρουσίαση πλήρης και χρήσιμες πληροφορίες 

Να συμπληρώσω μόνον ότι ' το λυχνιομετρο αυτό ήταν μέρος των συνθέσεων πολλών  ασυρμάτων Δηλ εμπεριεχόταν και χορηγείτο ως απαραίτητος βασικός εξοπλισμός 

Τέλος για την supreme μεγάλη κατασκευάστρια εταιρία, που* μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ* τι έργα τέχνης είχε κατασκευάσει

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

υπεροχα μηχανιματα τι εβγαζαν τοτε οχι τα σημερινα ,καλοδουλευτο και καλοριζικο

----------


## SV2IPW

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια, αυτό μου δίνει ώθηση για περαιτερω ανακατασκευές και παρουσιάσεις παλιών mil οργάνων.
Παναγιώτη, να προσθέσω λοιπόν και την Supreme , που την ξέχασα.

----------


## SV2IPW

Γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων I-72-M   

 



  Ένα από τα βασικά όργανα των προκεχωρημένων συνεργείων Ελληνικών και ξένων  για την επισκευή ασυρμάτων της σειράς BC-611 αλλά και των BC-1306 ,GRC-9 ήταν και η Γεννήτρια I-72, αρχικής κατασκευής το 1942 αλλά και με μετέπειτα βελτιώσεις που έφταναν μέχρι το μοντέλο *Μ* με κατασκευή το 1951. Η γεννήτρια αυτή είχε τρείς λυχνίες εσωτερικά , μία ανορθώτρια *5Y3GT* στο τροφοδοτικό  μία *6J5* ως διαμορφώτρια και μία *6J5*  ως ταλαντώτρια   με  κάλυψη σε 5 περιοχές των παρακάτω ζωνών λειτουργίας:
1.100 - 320 kHz, 
2. 320 - 1000 kHz 
3. 1 - 3,2 MHz 
4. 3,2 - 10 MHz

  5.10-32ΜΗΖ
Με δυνατότητα εσωτερικής διαμόρφωσης του σήματος στα 400 Hz. ή αδιαμόρφωτο.




  Η τάση λειτουργίας της ήταν όπως και όλα τα Αμερικάνικα όργανα της εποχής, τα 110-115vac  ενώ ερχόταν πάντα σε ένα στιβαρό μεταλλικό βαλιτσάκι όπου μέσα περιείχε και το εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας, το γνωστό ΤΜ 11-307 (Technical Manual)


  Η συγκεκριμένη που έπεσε στα χέρια μου ήταν συσκευασμένη και πλήρης  με μοναδικό πρόβλημα ένα σπασμένο γρανάζι στο μειωτήρα στροφών της άντιγας  το οποίο και επισκευάστηκε πανεύκολα, μαζί δε με το μάνουαλ περιείχε και χαρτιά συνοδευτικά της συσκευασίας αλλά και δύο εφεδρικές λυχνίες!!! Ακόμη είχε το γνώριμο πλέον σηματάκι για τις συσκευές της εποχής της το MFP (Moisture & Fungi Proof) μιας και στο εσωτερικό της ήταν εμφανές το βερνίκι και η μυρωδιά του!!!




Η επισκευή του γραναζιού:

----------

A--15 (19-08-13), 

Dragonborn (19-08-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Στην εσωτερική κατασκευή κυριαρχούν οι επιχαλκωμένες επιφάνειες για την θωράκιση του ταλαντωτή και του επιλογικού διακόπτη των πηνίων και πυκνωτών στα συντονιστικά κυκλώματα και τα καλής ποιότητας καλώδια τα οποία μετά από σχεδόν εβδομήντα χρόνια δεν έχουν πολυμεριστεί. 

  Η σταθερότητα της στην παραγωγή συχνοτήτων είναι συνυφασμένη με το χρόνο προθέρμανσης της λυχνίας αλλά  φυσικά δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με σύγχρονες τις π.χ URM-25 κλπ. Πάντως στο ράφι με τα συλλεκτικά όργανα δίνει ένα τόνο μιας εποχής που πέρασε ανεπίστρεπτη.















  Σελίδα με φωτογραφίες της γεννήτριας: http://radioheaven.homestead.com/CB_I-72-L.html

----------

p.gabr (19-08-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Το εσωτερικό της:

----------

Dragonborn (19-08-13), 

p.gabr (19-08-13)

----------


## jdm

Συντοπίτη Στέλιο θερμά συχαρητήρια και από εμένα. Χωρίς πολλά - πολλά και περιτές αναλύσεις, η δουλειά και οι παρουσιάσεις των θεμάτων σου είναι εξαιρετικές.
keep going..

υ.γ. Η χρήση μοντελιστικών υλικών και τεχνικών σε ανάλογες προσπάθειες είναι πάντα πολυτιμη.

----------


## p.gabr

Στέλιο άλλη μία φορά με εκπλήττεις  Συγχαρητήρια για τις επιλογές σου
 Εάν μπορείς δώσε  μία φότο κοντινή , μόνο  του ενδεικτη συχνοτήτων

Περισσότερα το βράδυ με σχετικό σχόλιο

----------


## A--15

Καλημέρα σας.
Στέλιο, παρακολουθώντας το νήμα από την αρχή θέλω να πω πως σε θαυμάζω.  Εξαιρετική δουλειά. Μεγάλη υπομονή, και αφοσίωση. ΤΑ ΣΥΝΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ

Μετά τιμής
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## haris_216

εξαιρετική δουλειά, σημασία στη λεπτομέρεια, γνώσεις και φοβερό μεράκι.
πολλά συγχαρητήρια.
και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για το γεγονός ότι μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας, πέρα από το αποτέλεσμα, και τον τρόπο, διαδικασία, κλπ
όλοι σίγουρα μάθαμε κάτι από αυτές τις εξαιρετικές παρουσιάσεις





> 



κάτι που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι πως χειρίζεσαι το θέμα των δύσκολα  προσβάσιμων σημείων (πχ μεντεσέδες ή τα κουμπώματα που φαίνονται στην  παραπάνω φωτογραφία).
σίγουρα το τρίψιμο αλλά και το αστάρωμα/βάψιμο  δεν είναι πολύ εύκολα εκεί (καθόλου εύκολα θα έλεγα). και μετά ίσως και η  λειτουργία τους (άνοιγμα/κλείσιμο) να μην γίνεται τόσο ελεύθερα λόγω  μπογιάς.
τι ακριβώς κάνεις εκεί;

----------


## SV2IPW

Για τον Παναγιώτη:


Ηaris 216: Για να μην γίνει καμιά παρανόηση η γεννήτρια  Ι-72-Μ δεν είναι ασταρωμένη και βαμμένη, αλλά εντελώς καινούργια(εκτός από το πρόβλημα που είχε στο μειωτήρα της άντιγας) , αυτό που έβαψα ήταν το λυχνιόμετρο ...στα υπόψη σημεία μεντεσέδες και κλίπς το καλύτερο πάντα είναι να αφαιρεθούν και να βαφούν μεμονωμένα αν γίνεται...επίσης το βάψιμο να γίνεται με ψέκασμα από μακριά και δύο τρία χέρια ώστε  να μην συσσωρεύεται υπερβολική μπογιά που θα το εμποδίζει ή ακόμη και θα ξεφτίσει πιο εύκολα.
Τα πάντα λοιπόν στο βάψιμο θέλουν υπομονή και όχι βιασύνη.

----------

A--15 (20-08-13)

----------


## p.gabr

AAAA Μπράβο Στέλιο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

 Aυτό ήθελα για να σχολιάσω και θα μου επιτρέψεις να προσθέσω 

  Τα όργανα αυτά είχαν φτιαχτεί για τις ανάγκες του WW2  με τέτοιο τον τρόπο , ώστε να είναι εύκολα μεταφερόμενα και με ασφαλή τρόπο
  Είχαμε σειρά τέτοιας μορφής  οργάνων όπως το λυχνιόμετρο Ι-176 (*1) που έδειξες ,συχνομετρο, πολύμετρο Ι-176 και  άλλα, που αποτελούσαν τον βασικό εξοπλισμό ,τοπικών μεταφερόμενων συνεργείων (εκστρατείας)

  Θα την δούμε στα βιβλία να προτείνεται για τον έλεγχο του BC-611 (*2) και να πω ότι,,,





Ναι για αυτόν τον πομποδέκτη έκανε, γιατί ήταν ο δεκτής κρυσταλλικός και βασιζόμαστε στην ακρίβεια του κρυστάλλου περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο όργανο . 
  Χρήσιμο βοήθημα λοιπόν η γεννήτρια ,για την ρύθμιση και τον έλεγχο ευαισθησίας του δεκτή , χωρίς να μας προβληματίζει πολύ ,το ποσό χάνει από ακρίβεια συχνότητας , *Ακατάλληλη όμως  για ευθυγράμμιση (*6) χωρίς βοηθήματα*

Τώρα για τον δέκτη BC-312 (*3) η για τον  BC-1306 (*4)  βλέπουμε εδώ




ότι  προτεινόμενη γεννήτρια, ήταν η συσκευή Ι-72   
  Όμως στους ελέγχους, έχει μια καλύτερη γεννήτρια  (κατ εκτίμηση ) που παρ όλα ταύτα 



απαιτείτο και το συχνόμετρο συμβολής SCR-211 (*5) ώστε να έχεις καλύτερη άποψη της συχνότητας
  Η ακουστική συχνότητα διαμόρφωσης 400ηζ που προσφέρει, είναι και η σωστή δεδομένου ότι αυτή είναι προτεινόμενη από όλους τότε και όχι οι 1000ηζ

  Άντε Στελιο, τώρα σου εύχομαι και σου προτείνω την νέα σου αγορά , ένα συχνομετρο BC-211 η SCR-211 ώστε να έχεις σωστή υποδομή

*Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι για αυτήν την ιστορική και όμορφη επιλογή*


ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ


  (*1) Λυχνιόμετρο Ι-177
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post593310

(*2) Πομποδέκτης HF  BC-611
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post480979

(*3) Δέκτης HF BC-312,342
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post484485

(*4) Πομποδέκτης HF BC-1306
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post481876


(*5) Συχνόμετρο  SCR-211
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post495890

(*6) Ευθυγράμμιση
  Με τον όρο ευθυγράμμιση, εκτελούμε η εννοούμε  μια διαδικασία, ταυτισμού της ενδεικνυόμενης συχνότητας με την πραγματική, σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις του κατασκευαστή

----------

A--15 (20-08-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

Παναγιώτη , πολύ κατατοπιστικές οι πληροφορίες για την γεννήτρια.
Όσο για το συχνόμετρο συμβολής BC-211...το έχω ήδη στην συλλογή μου..όποτε ανοίγω συνεργείο παλιών συσκευών WWII 
Άντε Στελιο, τώρα σου εύχομαι και σου προτείνω την νέα σου αγορά , ένα συχνομετρο BC-211 η SCR-211 ώστε να έχεις σωστή υποδομή

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιώτη , πολύ κατατοπιστικές οι πληροφορίες για την γεννήτρια.
> Όσο για το συχνόμετρο συμβολής BC-211...το έχω ήδη στην συλλογή μου..όποτε ανοίγω συνεργείο παλιών συσκευών WWII



Σου λείπει όμως μια σχετική κάσα, και  για *delivery service*

----------

A--15 (20-08-13)

----------


## SV2IPW

*ΛΥΧΝΙΟΜΕΤΡΟ TV-7/U TUBE TESTER* 



Η οικογένεια λυχνιόμετρων TV-7 είναι  πολύ δημοφιλής  στους ηλεκτρονικούς που ασχολούνται  με την τεχνολογία  λυχνιών γενικότερα λόγω της πρακτικότητας και  της ευκολίας στη χρήση  καθώς και της δυνατότητας που μας δίνει σε μετρήσεις  παλιών λυχνιών αλλά και νεότερων του 1950. Το λυχνιόμετρο είναι φορητό,  σε μέγεθος βαλίτσας αλουμινένια θήκη διαστάσεων 440 x 220 x 155 mm για  μεταφορά στο πεδίο και με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 105-125VAC. Εσωτερικά διαθέτει δύο λυχνίες ανορθώτριες την JAN-83 και την 5Υ3GT, η πρώτη παρέχει την ανοδική τάση στην υπό έλεγχο λυχνία και η δεύτερη παρέχει την τάση πόλωσης και την τάση του πλέγματος στην υπό έλεγχο λυχνία.

*Η 5Υ3GT:*


*Η JAN-83 :*


Η τάση νημάτων μπορεί να πάρει τάσεις από 0.6 / 1.1 / 1.5 /2 / 2.5 / 3 / 4.3 / 5 / 6.3 / 7.5 / 10 / 12.6 / 20 / 25 / 35 /50 / 75 / 117 – VAC

ο Μετασχηματιστής.



Με την βοήθεια του οργάνου μπορούμε να κάνουμε μετρήσεις για ενισχύτριες λυχνίες (Dynamic Mutual Conductance and Gas amplifier tubes), Ανορθώτριες  (rectifier tubes), για Σταθεροποιήτριες λυχνίες (ballast tubes), για βραχυκυκλώματα λυχνιών (Shorts), για θόρυβο λυχνιών (Noise, σημ :με την βοήθεια εξωτερικού ακουστικού ενισχυτή ή Δέκτη), και έλεγχο των λυχνιών του πανελ (Panel lamp test).

Ως ένδειξη το λυχνιόμετρο σου δείχνει τιμές από 0 έως 120 με αναλογική βελόνα.

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια...

Έτσι ανάλογα με την ελάχιστη ενδεικνυόμενη τιμή που υπάρχει για κάθε λυχνία μέσα στο Test Data Book  ( http://frank.pocnet.net/instruments/...5-274-12.1.pdf ) γνωρίζεις αν η λυχνία είναι καλή ή όχι…. 



Οι ενδεικνυόμενες τιμές του οργάνου μπορούν να μετατραπούν σε ενεργές  Mutual Conductance Gm που εκφράζονται σε micromhos  
βάση του παρακάτω πίνακα….



Σημ:  το παλιότερο λυχνιόμετρο  του Β’ΠΠ το Ι-177, την ενδεικνυόμενη τιμή την εξέφραζε σε micromhos
Επίσης η ρύθμιση του BIAS στα λυχνιόμετρα της σειράς TV-7 είναι και αυτή αναλογική και για την μετατροπή της σε πραγματικές τιμές τάσεως πόλωσης  οι ψαγμένοι χρήστες πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον παρακάτω πίνακα μετατροπής.



Τα περισσότερα λυχνιόμετρα TV-7 είναι κατασκευής  SUPREME ή της HICKOCK made in USA ,αλλά και άλλων κατασκευαστών όπως STARK από τον Καναδά, Lorenz στη Δ.Γερμανία. Το TV-7 κατασκευαζόταν από το 1952 έως το 1982 καθιστώντας το πολυάριθμο στην αγορά , αλλά παρόλα αυτά σχετικά ακριβό στην κτίση, μιας και οι τιμές του ξεκινούν από 500$ έως 900$ στο E-bay.
Στην Ελλάδα μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο μπορεί να το βρείτε σε μάντρα με παλιό υλικό με κανένα 50€-100€ αν δεν ξέρει τί είναι αυτός που τα πουλάει...


Στην οικογένεια των λυχνιόμετρων TV-7, απαρτίζεται από  το αρχικό μοντέλο TV-7/U και τα μετέπειτα TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, TV-7C/U και TV-7D/U η μόνη λειτουργική διαφορά του πρώτου με το τελευταίο μοντέλο είναι  η πρόσθεση στο TV-7D/U μίας ακόμη περιοχής ελέγχου αγωγιμότητας στο  επιλογέα- διακόπτη ( F).
Κατασκευαστικά στα τελευταία μοντέλα έχουν προστεθεί  δακτύλιοι φερρίτη  στα καλώδια που πάνε στις βάσεις των λυχνιών για προστασία από αυτό-ταλαντώσεις.  Εξωτερική εμφανής διαφορά στο αρχικό  μοντέλο TV-7/U είναι τα ρυθμιστικά SHUNT και BIAS  τα οποία έχουν την διαβάθμιση πάνω στα κομβία και όχι όπως τα μετέπειτα μοντέλα πάνω στο πάνελ του λυχνιόμετρου. Μία ακόμη εμφανής (εσωτερικά) κατασκευαστική διαφορά του αρχικού μοντέλου , με τα  μετέπειτα είναι στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας γραμμής Line Voltage Circuit όπου τα αρχικό μοντέλο έχει μία αντίσταση ρυθμιζόμενη με δύο δρομείς , ενώ στα μετέπειτα έχει προστεθεί και τρίτος δρομέας  για την καλύτερη ρύθμιση της τάσης που πάει στην ανορθώτρια. 

Σημεία προσοχής : Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πρέπει να ελέγχετε μια λυχνία πριν ολοκληρωθεί το τέστ βραχυκυκλωμάτων SHORTS….με τον FUNCTION SWITCH….σε διαφορετική περίπτωση είναι  πολύ πιθανό να καταστρέψετε το όργανο μέτρησης ή το κύκλωμα- τύλιγμα του  Μ/Σ πολώσεως Bias.
Μία ακόμη τροποποίηση (MWO κατά τους Αμερικάνους ) που μπορούμε εύκολα να φτιάξουμε ώστε να παρατείνουμε το όριο ζωής του οργάνου μέτρησης είναι  ή τοποθέτηση δύο κρυσταλοδιόδων  1Αμ/1000V  στους ακροδέκτες του οργάνου όπως στη παρακάτω  φώτο.

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια:   

Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να ελεγχθεί είναι ο ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής που βρίσκεται παράλληλα στο όργανο… ιδίως αν η βελόνα του οργάνου αργεί να κινηθεί ,χρίζει αντικατάστασης .

Στο δικό μου λυχνιόμετρο απουσίαζε και το μεταλλικό έλασμα που συγκρατεί την λυχνία JAN-83 με αποτέλεσμα η λυχνία να έχει γίνει κουδουνίστρα...(Ας είναι καλά ο Παναγιώτης που μου βρήκε άλλη) το δε έλασμα έγινε από αλουμίνιο όπως φαίνεται στις φώτο:


Χρειάστηκαν ακόμη πολλές διορθώσεις εσωτερικά των καλωδιώσεων ώστε το λυχνιόμετρο να γίνει λειτουργικό. Ξεκινώντας από το πρωτεύον κύκλωμα γραμμής τροφοδοσίας όπου το ρυθμιζόμενο ποτενσιόμετρο 200Ωμ είχε τα χάλια του.


Στο δευτερεύον επανα-τυλίχτηκε η αντίσταση ακριβείας  40Ωμ και περάστηκε με κερί το σύρμα της για να σταθεροποιηθεί.





Τέλος αντικαταστάθηκαν οι  σιδερένιες βίδες που στηρίζουν το όργανο με μπρούτζινες για την αποφυγή μεταβολών στο όργανο.

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια:

Το λυχνιόμετρο μπορεί να ελέγξει βασικούς τύπους λυχνιων με τις παρακάτω τυποποιημένες βάσεις 
  Αμερικανικού τύπου 4, 5, 6, 7 pin λυχνίες  (UX4, UX5, UX6, UX7 bases). 
• Octal (IO - International Octal, A08, K8A, MO - Mazda Octal, B08, M08 bases). 
• Loctal (B8B, B8G, W8A bases). 
• Noval (B9A base). 
• Miniature (B7G base). 
• Subminiature round (8 pin, B8D base) and flat-type (7 pin). 
• Acorn (7AA base).
Επίσης με τους παρεχόμενους αντάπτορες μπορεί να ελέγξει και τους παρακάτω τύπους λυχνιών:
  Αντάπτορας E104 για έλεγχο  subminiature λυχνιών στη βάση  OCTAL υποδοχή. 
  Αντάπτορας E105 για έλεγχο  Septar 7BP λυχνιών στη βάση  OCTAL υποδοχή.
 Αντάπτορας  E107 για έλεγχο  2C39 λυχνιών στη βάση  OCTAL υποδοχή.


Τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια που αφορούν  το λυχνιόμετρο αλλά και τους ελέγχους των λυχνιών παρατίθενται  παρακάτω.
Technical Manuals
•  Operator's and Organizational Maintenance Manual, Test Sets, Electron Tube TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
Department of the Army, TM 11-6625-274-12, June 1960
•  Field and Depot Maintenance Manual, Test Sets, Electron Tube TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
Department of the Army, TM 11-6625-274-35, 30 June 1960
•  Organizational, Direct Support and General Support Maintenance Repair Parts and Special Tools Lists for Test Sets, Electron Tube TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
Department of the Army, TM 11-6625-274-24P, November 1979
•  Operational Supplement, Technical Manual Field and Depot Maintenance, Electron Tube Test Sets TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
US Air Force, TO 33AA21-5-32S-1, 20 September 1973 
•  Operational Supplement, Technical Manual Field and Depot Maintenance, Electron Tube Test Sets TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
US Air Force, TO 33AA21-5-32S-2, 25 January 1978 
Tube Data Charts
•  Test Data for Electron Tube Test Sets TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
Department of the Army, TB 11-6625-274-12/1, 17 January 1962
or US Air Force, TO 33AA21-5-31, 17 January 1962
(this is the basic test data; all the rest are supplements to this list)
•  Change No.1 - Test Data for Electron Tube Test Sets TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
Department of the Army, TB 11-6625-274-12/1 Change No.1, 31 May 1962 
•  Change No.3 - Test Data for Electron Tube Test Sets TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
Department of the Army, TB 11-6625-274-12/1 Change No.3, 2 June 1966
This change supersedes C 1, 31 May 1962, and C 2, 31 January 1964 
•  Supplement Test Data for Electron Tube Test Sets TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
US Air Force, TO 33AA21-5-31C, 15 January 1965 
•  Supplement Test Data for Electron Tube Test Sets TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
US Air Force, TO 33AA21-5-31E, 1 December 1965 
•  Supplement Test Data for Electron Tube Test Sets TV-7/U, TV-7A/U, TV-7B/U, and TV-7D/U
US Air Force, TO 33AA21-5-31P, 1 March 1975 
Τα περισσότερα από αυτά μπορείτε να τα κατεβάσετε από εδώ:
http://bama.edebris.com/manuals/military/tv7/ 

Ένα βιντεάκι από το youtube:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO5zKEHj8V4

Στο λυχνιόμετρο  η ανακατασκευή- Restoration ξεκίνησε από την γνώριμη  πλέον φανοποιεία …..αμμοβολή με σόδα ( μιας και η αμμοβολή με κόκκους άμμου πάνω στο αλουμινένιο κουτί θα άφηνε πόρους  και θα ήθελε στοκάρισμα) . 
Αμμοβολή με σόδα...




Ακολούθησε το αστάρωμα με ειδικό αστάρι αλουμινίου-ανοξείδωτου-πράσινη ή  κίτρινη απόχρωση zinc Chromate . 
Αστάρι.




Μετά τα παραπάνω ένα χέρι τρίψιμο με ψιλό ντουκόχαρτο 800 για να φύγει το μπιμπίκι από το αστάρι αλλά και για καλύτερη πρόσφυση του χρώματος .
Τρίψιμο..η πιο βαρετή εργασία:

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια....

Στο εσωτερικό πάνελ από το καπάκι καθαρίστηκαν τα σήματα μεταξοτυπίας που είχαν λερωθεί παλιότερα με χρώματα (το καθάρισμα έγινε με ένα νοτισμένο πανάκι με λίγο ασετόν. 
Όπως ήταν:

Μετά το καθάρισμα:


Ακολούθησε το μασκάρισμα με χαρτοταινία για προστασία από την βαφή  των εσωτερικών προειδοποιητικών σημάτων στο εσωτερικό πάνελ του από το καπάκι.
Μασκάρισμα:


Τέλος  πέφτει το γνώριμο χρώμα (Ανοικτό γκρι) όπως όλα τα εργαστηριακά όργανα του US ARMY & US NAVY.






Η βαφή έγινε στην ταράτσα για αποφυγή της σκόνης , ενώ αν το αφήσετε και λίγο στον ήλιο να πάρει μια θερμοκρασία  πριν το ψέκασμα θα ήταν καλύτερο …..το ίδιο και μετά την βαφή για να ψηθεί το χρώμα. Τέλος έγινε βαφή των στένσιλ γραμμάτων του τύπου: TV-7/U.στις εξωτερικές επιφάνειες.

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια...

Να σημειώσω ότι όταν το παρέλαβα δεν διέθετε χειρολαβή για την μεταφορά  έτσι αναγκάστηκα να αφαιρέσω μία, από μεταλλικό κουτί μεταφοράς πυρομαχικών που πήρα από το παζάρι… και η οποία είναι ακριβώς η ίδια με του λυχνιόμετρου… πάνω από την χειρολαβή πέρασα θερμο συστελλόμενο πλαστικό όπως βλέπετε στις φωτογραφίες.




Όταν τελείωσε το εξωτερικό φινίρισμα ασχολήθηκα με τον καθαρισμό του πάνελ διακοπτών το οποίο ήταν κατακίτρινο από κάπνες τσιγάρου και άλλες ακαθαρσίες, ο  καθαρισμός έγινε αρχικά με διάλυμα καυστικής σόδας και νερού και τρίψιμο με πινέλο λεπτό… τέλος με ένα νοτισμένο πανάκι σε αλκοόλη, περάστηκε όλη η επιφάνεια. Η όλη διαδικασία θέλει προσοχή ώστε να μην ξεβάψει το πάνελ και οι ενδείξεις!!!!!!!!!!!!
Καθάρισμα:




Τέλος θα ήθελα να  ευχαριστήσω των Παναγιώτη και τον Μάνθο, χωρίς τους οποίους το τελείωμα τις ανακατασκευής δεν θα ήταν εφικτό.
Το αποτέλεσμα...




Υ.Γ  : Πολύ σπάσιμο να μην μπορείς να ανεβάσεις πάνω από έξι (6) φωτογραφίες στο φόρουν ανα πόστ.....................

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## p.gabr

> Συνέχεια:



Εδω πως το ξαναμπάλωσες Στέλιο ,  αφαίρεσες τις καμένες σπείρες ??



Kαλα όμως  μέχρι και τα χαρτάκια  καθάρισες ρε αθεόφοβε.......... τι να πω τώρα?????

Αντε και όταν με το καλό κατέβεις, να σου δώσω ένα Ι-177 που έχω να μου το σενιάρεις

----------


## SV2IPW

Παναγιώτη , αυτό από την μάνα του είναι 200Ωμ...Αφαίρεσα δύο σπέιρες, περίπου από την χρωμονικελίνη και τώρα είναι 197Ωμ ......το πάνω μέρος το κάλυψα με ταινία και του πέρασα κυανοακρυλική κόλλα στιγμής για να σταθεροποιηθεί.

----------


## SV2IPW

Δύο φώτο που χρωστάω από την βαφή των στένσιλ γραμμάτων:

----------


## SV2IPW

*Πεδιόμετρο FIELD METER STRENGTH     ME-61/GRC

*
 
 



Το πεδιόμετρο*ΜΕ-61/GRC* κατασκευάστηκε για την σειρές ασυρμάτων GRC-9 και GRC-19 με σκοπό την μέτρηση τηςακτινοβολούσας ραδιοσυχνότητας RF  της κεραίας κατά τον συντονισμό του σταθμού.Με την εξέλιξη των πομποδεκτών HFχρησιμοποιήθηκε και στον 
GRC-106

Με την βοήθεια του οργάνου μπορούμε να κάνουμε μετρήσεις σε τρείς ζώνες του πεδίου ακτινοβολίας. Η όλη κατασκευή στηρίζεται στη φωράτρια δίοδο γερμανίου που διαθέτει και σε τρία συντονισμένα κυκλώματα LC καθώς και στο ευαίσθητο γαλβανόμετρο. Τέλος με το βύσμα Audio που διαθέτει μπορούμε με ακουστικά υψηλής αντίστασης να κάνουμε ακρόαση του σταθμού ΑΜ.

Το σχέδιο:


To πεδιόμετρο *ME-61/GRC* είναι απαραίτητο για τον συντονισμό παλιών σταθμών HF κυρίως στρατιωτικών οι οποίοι δεν διαθέτουν γέφυρα στάσιμων κυμάτων SWR και έξοδο 50Ωμ


Η κάλυψη των συντονιζόμενων κυκλωμάτων του πεδιόμετρου είναι από 1,5ΜΗΖ-24ΜΗΖ σε τρείς ζώνες 1.5-4ΜΗΖ  4-10ΜΗΖ 10-24ΜΗΖ ,ενώ αν και το ΤΜ του το παρουσιάζει ως παρελκόμενο του σταθμού GRC-9 φαίνεται ότι αυτό δεν ήταν αληθές μιας και η ζώνη του GRC-9 ήταν 2-12ΜΗΖ……ενώ του GRC-19 1,5-24 MHZ

**
*.



*Η κατασκευή του πεδιόμετρου είναι προστατευμένη μέσα σε ένα μικρό στεγανό κυτίο σε διαστάσεις 130 x 110 x 130 mm. Ανοίγοντας τα δύο κλίπς και το καπάκι διακρίνουμε το λάστιχο σιλικόνης το οποίο στεγανοποιεί την συσκευή και το οποίο μοιάζει να  δυσκολεύει το άνοιγμα αυτής. Αν η θερμοκρασία στο κυτίο είναι χαμηλότερη από αυτή που είχε κλείσει, τότε  δημιουργείτε  το φαινόμενο της συμπίεσης. Με το άνοιγμα καλό είναι να βάζουμε μια ποσότητα γλυκερίνης για την διατήρηση σε καλή κατάσταση του ελαστικού παράκυκλου….
*


*

----------


## SV2IPW

Τα περισσότερα Πεδιόμετρα ME-61/GRC είναι κατασκευής της United Telecontrol Electronics Inc. και Multronics Inc, χωρίς να αποκλείεται να έχουν κατασκευαστεί και από άλλες Εταιρίες.

*Σημεία προσοχής :* Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πρέπει να ελέγχετε έναν πομπό με επαφή της κεραίας του πεδιόμετρου με αυτή της κεραίας του πομπού,υπάρχει κίνδυνος να καεί η δίοδος γερμανίου από την υψηλή τάση RF.
Στα πλαίσια της συντήρησης καλό είναι να ελέγξουμε την κατάσταση της διόδου μην τυχόν και έχει <<φάει >> RF
 
 
… 

Το εσωτερικό:





Τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια που αφορούν  το Πεδιόμετροπαρατίθενται  παρακάτω.

*Technical**Manuals*

TM11-6625-682-15

TM11-6625-682-24P



*Το τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο 1ου-5ουΚλιμακίου μπορείτε να τα κατεβάσετε από εδώ:*

http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCYQ  FjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fradionerds.com%2Fimages%2F2%  2F2b%2FTM-11-6625-682-15.pdf&ei=chqfU8jgMcTfOfe3gPAN&usg=AFQjCNFThCCPrPT  93cYBcd1XGPlyC3tWQA

η πώληση του στο E-BAY:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ME-61-GRC-military-radio-Field-Strength-Meter-for-AN-GRC-9-/380816630030


Στο Πεδιόμετρο  η ανακατασκευή- Restoration ξεκίνησε από την γνώριμη  πλέον φανοποιεία …..αμμοβολή με σόδα.Ακολούθησε το αστάρωμα με ειδικό αστάρι αλουμινίου-ανοξείδωτου κίτρινη απόχρωση zinc Chromate .

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνεχείας....το ανάγνωσμα.

Μετά τα παραπάνω ένα χέρι τρίψιμο με ψιλό ντουκόχαρτο 800 για να φύγει το μπιμπίκι από το αστάρι αλλά και για καλύτερη πρόσφυση του χρώματος . 
Η βαφή με χρώμα αυτοκινήτου μονής RAL6014 MATT ,έγινε στην ταράτσα για αποφυγή της σκόνης , ενώ αν το αφήσετε και λίγο στον ήλιο να πάρει μια θερμοκρασία  πριν το ψέκασμα θα ήταν καλύτερο …..το ίδιο και μετά την βαφή για να ψηθεί το χρώμα. 
Και το μοντάρισμα…..   





Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα:





λόγο του μικρού μεγέθους η όλη ανακατασκευή έγινε σε ένα σαββατοκύριακο.

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το διαδίκτυο και την χρήση του από Ραδιοερασιτέχνες....

----------


## p.gabr

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ και πάλι Στέλιο τόσο για τις επιλογές σου, όσο και για την αποκατάσταση!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kx5

Αχ Στέλιο, ζηλεύω τις ικανότητες σου στο βάψιμο. Και έχω αρκετά πράγματα που χρειάζονται δουλειά...
Αλήθεια έχεις κατά νου καμιά τεχνική για τα μικρά λευκά γράμματα; (πέρα από στένσιλ)

----------


## SV2IPW

Υπάρχουν στο χώρο του μοντελισμού, διαφάνειες Α4 (για υδατο κόλληση) στις οποίες τυπώνεις ότι θες στον εκτυπωτή το κόβεις και το βουτάς στο νερό...το αφήνεις για 1-2 λεπτά και μετά το κολλάς στην επιφάνεια που θες....ήξερα και τα letracet αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να τα βρεις πλέον στην Ελληνική αγορά.

----------

kx5 (19-06-14)

----------


## SV2IPW

Το συχνόμετρο συμβολής  ήταν ένα πρωτοποριακό για την εποχή του (1942) όργανο μέτρησης συχνότητας τότε που δεν υπήρχαν οθόνες  και  συγκριτές συχνότητας, ήταν ο πρόγονος των σημερινών ψηφιακών μετρητών συχνότητας που εμφανίστηκαν στο τέλος του 1960.      Η όλη φιλοσοφία του στηριζόταν σε έναν βαθμονομημένο ταλαντωτή  VFO   ( με κύκλωμα LC χωρισμένο σε δύο ζώνες) με βερνιέρο ακριβείας και με δυνατότητα κλειδώματος  και έναν ταλαντωτή με δυνατότητα καλυμπραρίσματος   ανά 1 ΜΗΖ (X-TAL OSC). Όταν οι  δύο ταλαντωτές έφερναν το σήμα στην μείκτρια λυχνία, αυτή  παρήγαγε την ακουστική συμβολή γνωστή ως  zero beat…. έτσι γινόταν το καλυμπράρισμα του οργάνου. Όσο ποίο μεγάλη ήταν η αρμονική του κρυστάλλου (order) τόσο ποιο ασθενές ακουστικά ήταν  το ZERO-BEAT.

Με την βοήθεια του οργάνου μπορούμε να κάνουμε μετρήσεις συχνότητας από 125ΚΗΖ έως 20 ΜΗΖ  σε πομπούς και δέκτες .



* Σημ :με την βοήθεια της υποδοχής των ακουστικών υψηλής σύνθετης αντίστασης ακούμε την συμβολή της συχνότητας * *ZERO** BEAT**.


*
  Η μέτρηση της συχνότητας ήταν σχετικά εύκολη για έναν εκπαιδευμένο χειριστή της συσκευής  και με μεγάλη ακρίβεια  . Η όλη διαδικασία γινόταν πάντα με την βοήθεια του Test Data Book  που συνόδευε το συχνόμετρο  και το οποίο ήταν για το κάθε συχνόμετρο διαφορετικό ….καταλαβαίνουμε ότι αυτό το τελευταίο συνεπάγεται για την εταιρία κατασκευής,  κορυφαίο  ποιοτικό έλεγχο και βαθμονόμηση για κάθε συχνόμετρο που έβγαινε από την γραμμή παραγωγής. Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι και ένα σημείο ελέγχου όταν αποκτήσουμε ένα BC-221 , να ελέγξουμε δηλαδή να συμβαδίζει το τυπωμένο S/N πάνω στο Data Book  με αυτό του συχνομέτρου.




  Για την μέτρηση της συχνότητας  τώρα και αφού είχε προηγηθεί το καλυμπράρισμα του ταλαντωτή επιλέγουμε με τον διακόπτη RANGE HI ή LOW ανάλογα με την συχνότητα που θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε, ανοίγουμε  το Data Book και στο κάτω μέρος του βιβλίου και σε κάθε σελίδα βρίσκουμε την ένδειξη Crystal Check Point και δίπλα την ένδειξη που πρέπει να έχει το dial, επιλέγουμε το Crystal Check με τον διακόπτη και ρυθμίζουμε το Correctorγια Zero Beat στα ακουστικά. Βάζουμε τον διακόπτη στο HET OSC και επαγωγικά γίνεται η μέτρηση της συχνότητας ρυθμίζοντας το dial για ZERO-BEAT και μεταφράζοντας την ένδειξη του dial με αυτή της συχνότητας.



  Το συχνόμετρο  BC-221 ήταν φορητό όργανο το οποίο εξόπλιζε όλα τα συνεργεία ηλεκτρονικών από το 1942 και μετά ,   φυσικά η λέξη φορητό εκείνη την εποχή είχε άλλη έννοια !!!  Σε μέγεθος βαλίτσας αλουμινένια κατασκευή και αρχικά ξύλινη με διαστάσεις  254 x 348 x 235 mm  για  μεταφορά στο πεδίο και με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 105-125VAC ή εσωτερική με ξηρά στοιχεία των 6,3V & 135V. Εσωτερικά διαθέτει τρείς λυχνίες  2X *VT-116B* και 1Χ *VT-167*.

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια...

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια...

Η όλη κατασκευή  , αρχικά ξύλινη και αργότερα αλουμινένια ενέπνεε στον χρήστη την ποιότητα της κατασκευής από την ακρίβεια των ρυθμιστικών –συντονιστικών και την  στιβαρότητα της κατασκευής.  Μπορεί το συχνόμετρο να μην ήταν στεγανό αλλά όταν το άνοιγες σε έπιανε αυτή η μυρωδιά του βερνικιού που έχουν επικαλυφθεί όλα τα εσωτερικά εξαρτήματα για την αποφυγή της φθοράς από την υγρασία και τις δύσκολες κλιματολογικές συνθήκες  της Ινδοκίνας ….έχω αναφερθεί ξανά στο σύμβολο που ήταν εμφανές σε όλες της κατασκευές της περιόδου για το σώμα των Αμερικανικών Διαβιβάσεων το γνωστό *MFP* με πορτοκαλί γράμματα .









Η  κατασκευή του συχνομέτρου χωριζόταν  στην πρόσοψη  των ρυθμιστικών και συντονιστικών διακοπτών , στο εμπρός ανοιγμένο πορτάκι το οποίο φιλοξενούσε  το βιβλιαράκι της βαθμονόμησης  του ετερόδυνου ταλαντωτή  και κάτω από αυτό τον χώρο βρισκόταν η θέση των εφεδρικών λυχνιών . Στη δε  πίσω πλευρά,  είχε τον χώρο όπου έμπαιναν  οι συσσωρευτές ξηρών στοιχείων (έξι στοιχεία ΒΑ-2/22,5V και τέσσερα ΒΑ-23 /1,5V) , οι γνωστές χάρτινες μπαταρίες της εποχής . Στην ίδια υποδοχή μετέπειτα εκδόσεις του συχνόμετρου είχαν  το τροφοδοτικό από δίκτυο των 110VAC . Στην ανοιγόμενη υποδοχή των συσσωρευτών  υπήρχε τυπωμένο  το ηλεκτρονικό διάγραμμα  του συχνομέτρου …..Κατασκευές μιας άλλης εποχής όπου ήθελαν να βοηθήσουν τον χρήστη και όχι να τον παιδέψουν για να βρει την βλάβη !!!! Τα συχνόμετρο BC-221 ήταν κατασκευής  των παρακάτω κατασκευαστών και αντίστοιχα οι κωδικοί αυτών:  CBK
 Allen D. Cardwell Mfg. Corp.   

 CIY 
 Rauland   Corp. 

 CPR
 Philco   Corp. 

 CRR
 Bendix   Radio Corp. 

 CZR
 Zenith   Radio Corp.

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια...

Η οικογένεια των συχνομέτρων BC-221 , απαρτίζεται από  τα παρακάτω μοντέλα με διαφοροποιήσεις  *BC-221-B, -E, -N, -Q, -AA, -AE, -AG* 


*BC-221-A, -C, -D*


*BC-221-F, -J, -K, -L*


*BC-221-AJ, -AL*


*BC-221-M, -O, -P, -R, -T, -AC, -AF, -AH*


Τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια που αφορούν  το συχνόμετρο παρατίθενται  παρακάτω.
Technical Manuals
Το ΤΜ 11-300 μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ:
http://www.w7ekb.com/glowbugs/Milita...21/SCR-211.pdf
http://w5jgv.com/downloads/BC-221_SCR-211.pdf
Ένα βιντεάκι από το youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iZy41OfGHM
Η πώληση του συχνομέτρου στο e-bay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_saca...y+meter&_frs=1

Τι είναι το ZERO-BEAT
Zero Beat λοιπόν είναι η κατάσταση εκείνη κατά την οποία έχουμε εκπομπή δύο σημάτων με την ίδια συχνότητα φέροντος.  Στην παλαιά εποχή όπου οι πομποδέκτες ήταν ξεχωριστά μηχανήματα , άλλο ο πομπός και άλλο ο δέκτης.  Ο δέκτης συντονιζόταν σε ένα γνωστό  σταθμό (τον λεγόμενο και Master) τότε ο πομπός εξέπεμπε ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό σήματος από τον ταλαντωτή του , το οποίο σήμα ερχόταν σε συγκερασμό με αυτό του δέκτη ώστε να έχουμε την συμβολή των δύο σημάτων και την παραγωγή ενός συριγμού. Αυτή η συμβολή ήταν αποτέλεσμα της διαφοράς συχνότητας  των δύο σημάτων ….όταν η διαφορά εκμηδενίζονταν, είχαμε το σβήσιμο του συριγμού …το λεγόμενο λοιπόν ZERO ΒΕΑΤ.

----------


## SV2IPW

Συνέχεια ....

Στο συχνόμετρο το δικό μου το είχα αγοράσει από το Μοναστηράκι.... από τον γνωστό παππού στην πλατεία....μου το πούλησε ως σταθμό, μη γνωρίζοντας τι είναι....η εσωτερική του κατάσταση ήταν άριστη  η μόνη συντήρηση που του έγινε ήταν οι επί μέρους εξωτερική βαφή των σημείων που έφυγε το χρώμα από τα γδαρσίματα. Ίσως να ακούγεται κάτι το απλό σαν βαφή , αλλά δεν είναι γιατί όλες οι συσκευές της εποχής εκείνης είχαν μια ανάγλυφη υφή του χρώματος πολύ δύσκολο να το αναπαραστήσεις. Η βαφή αυτή ονομαζόταν WRIΝKLE COAT και η οποία ήταν πολύ ανθεκτική στις γρατσουνιές και τα χτυπήματα συνέπεια της κυματιστής –σπαστής υφής . Στο εμπόριο (μόνο στις ΗΠΑ) υπάρχει σπρέι από μία-δύο εταιρίες, αλλά είναι ασύμφορο να το εισάγεις στην Ελλάδα. 


Σελίδες για το έτοιμο σε σπρέι χρώμα Wrinkle http://www.vhtpaint.com/products/wrinkleplus/ http://www.build-threads.com/general-car-stuff/diyhow-to-wrinkle-texture-paint/ 

Για να την αναπαραστήσω χρησιμοποίησα τις ιδιότητες και την αντίδραση κατά την βαφή ενός μεταλλικού αντικειμένου αρχικά με χρώμα σμάλτου (λαδομπογιάς) και μετά από πάνω επικάλυψη με το τελικό επίχρισμα από ακρυλικό χρώμα (δύο συστατικών) . Το διαλυτικό του ακρυλικού έρχεται και αντιδρά με το σμάλτο και το ανασηκώνει με αποτέλεσμα να δίνει αυτή την ανάγλυφη υφή  …για να επιταχύνουμε την διαδικασία καλό είναι να ζεστάνουμε το μεταλλικό κομμάτι στον φούρνο ……αλλά επειδή έχουμε να κάνουμε με συσκευή και όχι απλό μεταλλικό αντικείμενο, το ζέσταμα έγινε με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα. Η όλη διαδικασία έχει να κάνει με τους διαφορετικούς χρόνους στεγνώματος του ενός και του άλλου τύπου χρώματος. Σημ : η επικάλυψη των γδαρσιμάτων με την λαδομπογιά (μαύρη) έγινε με ψιλό πινέλο , και αφού στέγνωσε για περίπου 10 λεπτά τότε ψεκάσαμε το τελικό ακρυλικό χρώμα 2Κ (μαύρο matt) σε όλη την συσκευή …μόλις άρχισε να ανασηκώνει το αρχικό χρώμα (της λαδομπογιάς ) τότε με το πιστόλι θερμού αέρα <<ψήσαμε>> το χρώμα. Καλό θα ήταν να γίνουν δοκιμές σε ένα κομμάτι λαμαρίνας πριν δοκιμάσουμε την τεχνική σε συσκευή …..

<<ο μοντελισμός σε μεγάλες ηλικίες είναι ασθένεια και όχι χόμπι>> Στέλιος. 

Το εσωτερικό του συχνομέτρου το οποίο ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση παρά τα χρόνια του από την τελευταία ολική συντήρηση (Overhauled 1944) αφού το φύσηξα με το κοφλέρ, αφαιρέθηκαν οι τρεις λυχνίες και ψεκάστηκε με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη με αερογράφο σε φαρδιά δέσμη τότε αφέθηκε να στεγνώσει χωρίς τριψίματα για να  μην φύγει το μονωτικό βερνίκι. 

 Όταν τελείωσε το εξωτερικό φινίρισμα ασχολήθηκα με την κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού των 6V και των 135V το οποίο τοποθετήθηκε μέσα σε κουτί από τροφοδοτικό PC.

----------


## SV2IPW

Ξέχασα μια δύο φωτογραφίες ακόμη..

ο χώρος των ανταλλακτικών λυχνιών:






Το σχέδιο του μοντέλου Μ.

----------


## p.gabr

Πολυ καλή η παρουσίαση σου Στελιο
Παρέλειψες όμως δυο πράγματα
Πρωτον ήταν τόσο επιτυχημένο αυτό το όργανο που το αναπαρήγαγαν και οι Ρωσοι



http://www.wftw.nl/russian221.html


Και δεύτερον ,απαραίτητο όργανο και εντός των (μεγάλων) αεροσκαφών C-47,B-52...




*Διακρίνεται κάτω δεξιά*  * στο αεροσκάφος B-29*
http://aafradio.org/flightdeck/b29.htm


Πάντως η κατάσταση του είναι άριστη ,μπράβο σου και αυτό .
Και κατι αλλο ο γνωστός γεράκος στο μοναστηράκι να ξέρεις, ξέρει τι πουλάει

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο πραγματικά μπράβο. Είναι κάτι που έψαχνα να βρω στην Ελλάδα αν κάνει κάποιος, και το βρήκα σε σένα. Είναι εργασία αυτό που κάνεις ή hobby? Από ότι έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω μαλλον ειναι για συλλεκτικούς λόγους. πες μου αν τα εμπορεύεσαι και αν ναι μέσω ebay ή κάποιου άλλου site?

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο για λυχνίες οπως 6146 el504 el84 6c4 κλπ πρέπει να έχεις το expansion kit ?

----------


## SV1EOR

Την μεταξοτυπία αν δεν την έχει το κουτί μπορώ να την φτιάξω και ποια ειδικότητα την αναλαμβάνει ? τυπογραφείο? ή....

----------


## SV1EOR

Τα stensil για τα γράμματα πως τα φτιάχνεις?

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο αν χρειαστώ βοήθεια - συμβουλές για ένα hp-410c με το calibration μπορείς ...? (κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την σταθερότητα της βελόνας στο AC σε μηδενική είσοδο !!! κάνει περιοδική άνοδο και επιστροφή στο μηδέν ή παραμονή σε κάποια ένδειξη....υποθέτω ότι μαλλον ειναι οι φωτοδίοδοι αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει με συχνόμετρο..)

----------


## SV2IPW

Γιάννη, καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Αρχικά να σου πω ότι το κάνω από hobby και για συλλεκτικούς λόγους. Δεν εμπορεύομαι κανένα από αυτά , κάποια τα αγόρασα όπως λέω κιόλας από το e-bay και κάποια άλλα από γνωστές μάνδρες που πουλάνε παλιό ηλεκτρονικό υλικό.
<<Στέλιο για λυχνίες όπως 6146 el504 el84 6c4 κλπ πρέπει να έχεις το expansion kit ?>>  Γιάννη αν αναφέρεσαι στο tube tester Ι-177 ??? , αυτό ελέγχει μόνο αμερικανικές λυχνίες...., τις ευρωπαϊκές όχι . Θα πρέπει να ανατρέξεις στο ίντερνετ και να βρεις κάποιες βαθμονομήσεις του οργάνου για αυτές, ώστε να τις μετρήσεις...

<<Την μεταξοτυπία αν δεν την έχει το κουτί μπορώ να την φτιάξω και ποια ειδικότητα την αναλαμβάνει ? τυπογραφείο? ή....>> Δύσκολο και ακριβό να σου φτιάξουν την μεταξοτυπία , θα απευθυνθείς σε μαγαζί που κάνει χαράξεις ή μεταξοτυπίες-ταμπελάκια

<<Τα stensil για τα γράμματα πως τα φτιάχνεις?>> Τα στένσιλ γράμματα είναι εκτυπωμένα σε χαρτονάκι και κομμένα με λεπίδα .....μετά τα ψακάζω...αρκετά δύσκολο όταν είναι σε μικρή διάσταση.....τελευταία βρήκα ένα μηχάνημα σαν πρέσα στη  δουλειά μου που μπορώ να τα κόψω κατευθείαν στο χαρτόνι αλλά η διάσταση είναι στάνταρ σε 3/4 της ίντσας.

<<Στέλιο αν χρειαστώ βοήθεια - συμβουλές για ένα hp-410c με το calibration μπορείς ...? (κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την σταθερότητα της βελόνας στο AC σε μηδενική είσοδο !!! κάνει περιοδική άνοδο και επιστροφή στο μηδέν ή παραμονή σε κάποια ένδειξη....υποθέτω ότι μαλλον ειναι οι φωτοδίοδοι αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει με συχνόμετρο..)    >>  Δυστυχώς Γιάννη το πρόβλημα μου πλέον είναι ο ελεύθερος χρόνος , που δεν έχω....για αυτό και αραίωσα και από εδώ...Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχεις πρόβλημα στο probe του οργάνου...    Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:  http://www.videokarma.org/showthread.php?t=249569   από δουλεία συναδέλφου...


Εδώ το λινκ με τις ρυθμίσεις του Ι-177 για μετρήσεις σε κάποιες  ευρωπαϊκές λυχνίες 
http://www.capeoldradio.com/cor_i177.php?currentpage=57

http://www.capeoldradio.com/cor_i177.php?currentpage=58

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες και το link για το hp410c. ειναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτό που ψάχνω.

Αν κάποια στιγμή βρεις  κάποιο κουτί προσαρμογής ΜΧ-949 για ευρωπαϊκές λυχνίες θα με ενδιέφερε.

Αν κάποια στιγμή κάνεις κάποια έκθεση η συμμετέχεις θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω αν ειναι στην Αθήνα.

Ευχαριστώ για όλα. περιμένω κάποια ανάρτηση ανακατασκευής και παράλληλα μελετάω τις παλιές.......

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο καλησπέρα και πάλι,
αναφέρεις ότι μπορεί κάποιος να βρει σε μάντρα με παλιά υλικά το tube tester tv7/u με 100 ευρώ περίπου ...!!! πες μου καμιά μάντρα εδώ στην Αθήνα (Αττική)να ψάξω λίγο..σε παρακαλώ....
Σε λίγο καιρό παραλαμβάνω ένα Ι-177 tube tester από ebay και θα το αναπαλαιώσω όπως μας έδειξες.....ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω...

----------


## SV1EOR

Καλησπερα και πάλι.
Μετά από αρκετές ημέρες και οπως είχα πει παρέλαβα την Παρασκευή το δικό μου tube tester I-177-B.

Αρχίζει το ψάξιμο από εδώ και πέρα. Αν και από manual έχω βρει αρκετά (όχι όλα τα changes που έχουν βγει) πρέπει να ψάξω στο ίδιο 

το μηχάνημα αρκετά.

δίνω κάποιες φωτογραφίες οπως τις ανέβασε ο πωλητής στο ebay.

$_57 (1).jpg$_57 (2).jpg$_57 (3).jpg$_57 (4).jpg$_57.jpg

.

----------


## SV1EOR

Ας δώσω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες οπως το έχω τώρα μπροστά μου

IMG_20150216_211807.jpgIMG_20150216_211841.jpgIMG_20150216_211926.jpgIMG_20150216_211941.jpgIMG_20150216_212212.jpgIMG_20150216_212456.jpg

Δεν έχει μπει ακόμα υπό τάση γιατί πρώτα θα το ανοίξω για τσεκ με το κύκλωμα.

θέλω να βάψω το κουτί και θα ακολουθήσω τα βήματα του Στέλιου.

Αλλά και αλλαγές οπως οι 2 δίοδοι η η ασφάλεια ειναι κάτι που θέλω να κάνω. θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.

Ένα ακόμα πρόβλημα ειναι το καλώδιο για τα cup  που του λείπει και θέλω να δω τι αρχικά είχε για να το αντικαταστήσω.

Τέλος το βιβλιαράκι που έχει επάνω του ειναι ξερό θρυμματίζεται σαν ρίγανη και θέλω να το αναγεννήσω με την βοήθεια από κάποιο copy 

center.

θα ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## p.gabr

ΚΑΛΗ επιτυχία Γιάννη, φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση 

Στο manual εμπεριέχει τις καρτέλες νομίζω , οπότε μπορείς να τις εκτυπώσεις σε ανάλογο παλαιού τύπου χαρτί

----------

SV1EOR (18-02-15)

----------


## george7009

Μπράβο πολύ φοβερή δουλειά !

----------

SV1EOR (18-02-15)

----------


## SV1EOR

Παναγιώτη δεν έχω ψάξει για το χαρτί και τι ποιότητες υπάρχουν, θα το δω.

Ας δώσω στην παρέα μας κάποια στοιχειά που έχω βρει.

Τα manual που έχω βρει ειναι :

1) το αρχικό για το I-177 (3 ΑΥΓ. 1944)

1.JPG

2) Change 1 (24 ΟΚΤ.  1945) έγχρωμο αντίγραφο

2.JPG

3) Change 2 (  1 ΑΥΓ.  1949) έγχρωμο αντίγραφο

3.JPG

3) Change 3 (  6 ΜΑΡ. 1954)

4.JPG

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται μπορώ να του τα στείλω.

Το σχεδιάγραμμα για το I-177 ειναι (μετά από ένα γερο ρετουσάρισμα) : 

Schematic I-177.jpg

Το σχεδιάγραμμα για το I-177-Β ειναι (μετά από ένα γερο ρετουσάρισμα) : 

Shematic i-177 B.jpg

Αν κάποιος έχει κάτι ακόμα ή κάτι καλύτερης ποιότητας ευπρόσδεκτο.

----------


## SV2IPW

Γιάννη, καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα των Vintage οργάνων μέτρησης ...και συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση μου...Λοιπών στην Αθήνα δύο είναι οι μεγάλες μάντρες ....ο ένας είναι ο Αυγερινίδης Κώστας στα ΚΤΕΛ Κηφισού... Δράκωντος  και δεξιά στον μονόδρομο...http://4biz.gr/%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE...-%CE%BF-%CE%B5       βλέπε εικόνα 1.



ο Άλλος είναι ο Μπούζας Τρανός στον Ασπρόπυργο, κάτω από την Λ. Νατο... Αγίου Γεωργίου.......http://www.bouzasarmy.gr/       Καλά είναι να του κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνο γιατί αν είναι οι βοηθοί του εκεί (Αλβανοί) δεν θα σε αφήσουν να μπεις μέσα ...βλέπε εικόνα 2

----------


## SRF

Ξέρει κανένας αν ο Σγούρδος υφίσταται ακομα στο Περιστέρι?

----------


## SV1EOR

Ευχαριστώ, είσαι άψογος με το χάρτη σου με τις συμβουλές ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## SV2IPW

Tίποτα Γιάννη, ευχαρίστηση μου.
Σε αυτούς κατά καιρούς θα βρεις καταπληκτικά πράγματα αν ξέρεις τι ψάχνεις.

----------


## finos

σοστος diresta

----------


## SV1EOR

Επανέρχομαι με νεότερα στο θέμα Tube tester I-177-B

Το project προχωρά...

Έχω κάνει το πρώτο τεστ και το μηχάνημα ειναι σε θέση να λειτουργήσει........ 

(Το πόσο σωστά θα το ανακαλύψω σιγά σιγά μόλις λύσω κάποια μικρο-προβλήματα και αρχίσω το calibration).  

Να σας δείξω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες του εσωτερικού.

IMG_20150225_212447.jpg 

οι λυχνίες του 

IMG_20150225_212551.jpg 

Το σχέδιο στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού

IMG_20150225_212845.jpg

Ο μετασχηματιστης με τα λαστιχένια ποδαράκια για το βάρος του και την επίστρωση MFP για την προστασία από υγρασία και μούχλα, και η σφραγίδα που φανερώνει τη 

χρονολογία που επιστρώθηκε.

IMG_20150225_212754.jpg IMG_20150225_215905.jpg 

και να κάτι που με αγχώνει ....

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο Help 

IMG_20150225_220515.jpg IMG_20150225_220436.jpg IMG_20150225_220449.jpg

εμφανισιακά και πριν αρχίσω να ξεκολλαω για να μετρήσω.....πρέπει να ειναι λούστρο MFP και όχι υπερθέρμανση κάψιμο της αντίστασης.....ε?

Το υποθέτω γιατί δεν ειναι παντού σε όλη την περίμετρο της αντίστασης...... τι προτείνεις..?

Έχω και κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα : 

IMG_20150216_211807.jpg

Τα καλώδια για τα *CUP* και *ACORN CUP* κροκοδειλακια ειναι κατεστραμμένα και στην προσπάθεια μου να τα αλλάξω διαπίστωσα ότι έχουν κάνει 

κολληση του καλωδίου μέσα στις φωλιές για τις μπανάνες και δεν έχω σταθμό αποκόλλησης με αναρρόφηση 

24_1277801783.gif

για να τα πάρει όλα πως να την παλέψω ???

το πίσω μέρος της φωλιάς ειναι για το  *ACORN CUP* εδώ 

IMG_20150225_215950.jpg 

καλά πρεσαρισμένο (με το κίτρινο καλώδιο) ....

και το άλλο για το *CUP* δεν ειναι εύκολα προσβάσιμο ειναι κάτω από τον μετασχηματιστή....!!!! 

τι ιδέες υπάρχουν .....τι προτείνουν οι πιο έμπειροι....?

----------


## SV2IPW

Για την αντίσταση όπως λες φίλε Γιάννη, δεν είναι περιμετρικά καψαλισμένη...οπότε την μετράς και αν δεν έχει φύγει προς τα πάνω η τιμή της , θα είναι καλή..
Για το βύσμα με την κόλληση....αν δεν έχεις και τρόμπα χειρός για να αφαιρέσεις το καλάϊ...τότε γύρνα το ανάποδα και ζέστανε με το κολλητήρι, ώστε να πέσει τινάζοντας κάπως....

----------


## SV1EOR

Και όμως τα πάντα γίνονται .....αρκεί να έχεις την κατάλληλη ενθάρρυνση...!!

Αρχίζω με τα εργαλεία της μικρο-επέμβασης:

IMG_20150301_222113.jpg IMG_20150301_233534.jpg 

Με το κολλητήρι και τα τσιμπιδάκια του χειρουργείου αφαιρέθηκαν τα κομματια καλωδίου. 

Η αντλία έκανε την απορρόφηση των υπόλοιπων και τέλος με τα τρυπάνια 1 mm, 1.5mm, 2mm και το κοπίδι 

έγινε η αποκατάσταση του βάθους και της ελαστικότητας για τα ελάσματα της βάσης .

Μετά την αποσυγκόλληση οι βάσεις ειναι έτσι:

IMG_20150301_221847.jpg IMG_20150301_221945.jpg 

κάπως χάλια....αλλά ανοικτές και αυτό μου δίνει κουράγιο.

Το επόμενο στάδιο ειναι το καθάρισμα της εξωτερικής επιφάνειας.

----------


## SV1EOR

Το καθάρισμα έγινε με άλλα εργαλεία :

IMG_20150302_092201.jpg IMG_20150302_092234.jpg

και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ειναι :

IMG_20150302_092904.jpg IMG_20150302_092922.jpg

----------


## SV1EOR

Έτσι τελικά έχω στο I-177-B και τις τέσσερις υποδοχές για μπανάνα 2mm έτοιμες (και μια δοκιμή με ένα adaptor 2mm)

IMG_20150301_232910.jpg IMG_20150301_232935.jpg IMG_20150301_233009.jpg IMG_20150301_233018.jpg

έχω παραγγείλει και τις μπανάνες 2mm 

$_12.JPG
και πάω για το επόμενο βήμα με την αντίσταση 

IMG_20150225_220515.jpg

και το τσεκάρισμα...

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο κάνεις μια τροποποίηση προσθήκη μιας ασφάλειας στα νήματα 5Υ3GT οπως το δίνεις στο σχέδιο ειναι στη μεσαία λήψη του μετασχηματιστή και όχι στα ποδαράκια 2 ή 8 της λυχνίας....τα λέω καλά;  

Η ερώτηση μου ειναι δεν πρέπει να ασφαλίσουμε με την 125mA ένα από τα δυο πόδια  το 2 ή το 8 της 5Y3GT;

----------


## SV1EOR

Σήμερα έχω αγοράσει ένα κουτί για να στεγάσει προσωρινά το I-177-B μέχρι να τελειώσω το καθάρισμα - βάψιμο του μεταλλικού κουτιού.

IMG_20150309_111221.jpg IMG_20150309_111246.jpg

έχω ξεκολλήσει με τη βοήθεια ζεστού αέρα το σχέδιο από το μεταλλικό κουτί και σε λίγο θα αρχίσω το γυαλοχαρτισμα για να καθαριστεί και να το βάψω.

IMG_20150309_112935.jpg IMG_20150309_112958.jpg

Στέλιο τι ποιότητες προτείνεις ;  ή δεν έχει σημασία η μάρκα για το αστάρι ; πάντως το χρώμα θέλω να μου πεις τι νούμερο ανοιχτό γκρι ειναι το σωστό.

----------


## SV1EOR

Ας πάω τώρα και στην αντίσταση που έχει υπερθερμανθεί. Στο manual έχει αναφερθεί ως νούμερο 46 

IMG_20150309_104438.jpgmanual.JPG 

Σήμερα την έχω ξεκολλήσει και ευτυχώς δεν έχει ξεφύγει. Είναι οριακά με απόκλιση 2%  !!!!!! 

και αν λάβω υπόψιν και την απόκλιση του πολύμετρου ..... ειναι οκ.

IMG_20150309_104217.jpg IMG_20150309_104319.jpg IMG_20150309_104407.jpg 

Μου έφυγε ένα βάρος.

Πάμε για τα επόμενα, Διόδους στο όργανο μέτρησης και ασφάλεια στα νήματα της λυχνίας.......

----------


## SV2IPW

Γιάννη, καλησπέρα και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση στην απάντηση....ο ελεύθερος χρόνος βλέπεις!!!
Όσων  αφορά την ασφάλεια, αυτή μπαίνει μεταξύ της μεσαίας λήψης του μετασχηματιστή και της αντίστασης (42) 6Κμ, από εκεί τροφοδοτούνται και τα δύο ποδαράκια (νήματα) της λυχνίας 2&8 έτσι την ασφαλίζεις σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος. 
Για το αστάρι συμβουλεύω αυτά που είναι για γαλβανιζέ και αλουμινένιες επιφάνειες γνωστά ως wash primer συνήθως με κίτρινη απόχρωση...είναι πολύ ανθεκτικά ...μάρκα ότι βρεις....αν βρεις της body είναι και Ελληνικά και πολύ καλά. 
Στο θέμα τις εξωτερικής απόχρωσης γκρί, εγώ προτιμώ το αστάρι που παίρνω από τα praktiker σε σπρέι..primer MATT . Έτσι ώστε να το βρίσκω πάντα και να μην αλλάζει η απόχρωση από όργανο σε όργανο...PRIMER MOTIP 

http://www.motipdupli.de/en/products.../ipg-1352.html

Για το σχέδιο που είναι στον  πάτο του κουτιού ..επειδή είναι τυπωμένο πάνω σε πλαστικό μην τυχόν και βάλεις διαβρωτικό χρώματος για να ξεβάψεις τα χρώματα από πάνω του...θα το καταστρέψεις...Για την απομάκρυνση των χρωμάτων πάνω από πλαστικές επιφάνειες συστήνω τα υγρά φρένων αυτοκινήτου dot 3-4 , και αν είναι και χρησιμοποιημένα ακόμη ΄καλύτερα..πασαλείβεις την πλαστική επιφάνεια και την τυλίγεις μέσα σε μια πλαστική σακούλα...μετά από κάποιες ώρες, θα δεις να έχει ξεφλουδιστεί το ανεπιθύμητο  χρώμα.

----------


## SV1EOR

Αχ τι έχω τραβήξει με τις λαμαρίνες ....!!!   %$#@$^&&

θα γινόμουν ο χειρότερος φαναρτζής αυτοκινήτων .....

Ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή το θέμα με το βάψιμο

Ξεκίνησα με το τρίψιμο τροχός σμυριδόπανο p-60 μετά p-80 μετά p-120 μετά p-320 και μετά από 2 -3 ώρες 

είχα καθαρίσει από τα πρώτα χρώματα....

IMG_20150311_125246.jpg IMG_20150311_125350.jpg IMG_20150311_125408.jpg 

IMG_20150311_125432.jpg IMG_20150311_125458.jpg

Η πρώτη σκέψη που ίσως...... λέω και πάλι ίσως....  ήταν και η καλύτερη ήταν να του ψεκάσω ένα λούστρο και να μιάνει σαν inox 

ποιος άλλος θα είχε ένα inox tube tester κουτί......??

εμ δεν το έκανα .....

----------


## SV1EOR

Μετά ρωτάω τον Στέλιο για τα χρώματα και επειδή δεν πείρα απάντηση (είμαι και βιαστικός !!! ) και δεν 

μπορούσα να βρω το αστάρι που περιγράφει σε άλλη ανακατασκευή του...πάω σε ένα μαγαζί με χρώματα 

και παίρνω ένα 

1.jpg 

ακρυλικό primer αστάρι σε χρώμα γκρι και το πρώτο χέρι έχει περαστεί


IMG_20150312_133611.jpg IMG_20150312_133622.jpg IMG_20150312_133653.jpg IMG_20150312_133716.jpg

Έλα που με τρώει και πάω σε έναν φαναρτζή για την συνέχεια και τον ρωτάω τι πιστεύεις ότι ειναι το καλύτερο?

μου λέει ότι βλέπει κάποια μικρά κτυπήματα τα οποία θα τα έβλεπα όλα στο τελικό χέρι χρώματος και ότι το αστάρι 

που το πέρασα δεν έχει πάχος να σκεπάζει και ότι έπρεπε να το περάσω εποξικό αστάρι δυο υλικών και ... και ... και 

μου βάζει φιτιλιές 

Σμυριδόπανο p-600 και με σιδηρόστοκο καλύπτω τα σημεία και ξανά τρίψιμο.....!!!

----------


## SV1EOR

Το τρίψιμο δεν έγινε καλά και να που φαίνεται τώρα ο σιδηρόστοκος 

οπότε πάλι p-800 τρόχος στο χαμηλότερο των στροφών και ένα variac

1.jpg

με έξοδο 150Volt για να μειώσω τις στροφές και να πάει ελεγχόμενα εκεί που το ήθελα .....

και πάλι σπρέι με κόκκινο αστάρι....και είμαστε έτοιμοι για το χρώμα...

IMG_20150326_130254.jpg

τόσο χημικό ....!!!

Το επόμενο βήμα ειναι το χρώμα και τα γράμματα 

Στένσιλ ... 

να ψάξω το κατάλληλο  font στο internet 

να τα γράψω και να τα κόψω και 

μετά το χρώμα ...

IMG_20150326_134238.jpg IMG_20150326_134315.jpg

και το αποτέλεσμα δεν με ικανοποιεί... 

αλλά δεν έχω κουράγια άλλο...!!!!!

Την άλλη φορά θα παραγγείλω ένα αυτοκόλλητα Στένσιλ με τα κείμενα για να μην έχω την διάχυση του χρώματος.....

Εκτός και αν υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο που ο Στέλιος έχει στην φαρέτρα του από την εμπειρία του και το σώσω....!!!

----------


## SV2IPW

Καταρχήν , για το θέμα αστάρι ...οι επιλογές είναι πολλές...το ακρυλικό αστάρι και το δύο συστατικών είναι ένα και το αυτό...απλά στο σπρέι περιέχει και τον σκληριντή. Το τι απόχρωση θα έχει δεν παίζει ρόλο...συνήθως είναι ανοικτόχρωμα για να φαίνονται οι ατέλειες που θα στοκάρεις...μετά το αστάρι χρειάζεται πάλι τρίψιμο πριν το τελικό χρώμα. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ αστάρι για ανοξείδωτα-γαλβανιζέ γιατί είναι ποιο ανθεκτικό από τα σπρεί.
Στο θέμα των στένσιλ, δεν θέλει ψέκασμα από κοντά γιατί περνά το χρώμα κάτω από το χαρτί...επίσης μπορείς να το κάνεις και με ένα εμποτισμένο με χρώμα σφουγγαράκι....όπως στο στρατό.
Βασικό που ξέχασα να αναφέρω, ποτέ δεν βάφουμε αστάρι και χρώμα με διαφορετική σύσταση...π.χ αστάρι ακρυλικό και χρώμα σμάλτου-κοινή λαδομπογιά....οι διαλύτες τους αντιδρούν κα κάνει το χρώμα να ζαρώνει.

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο το θέμα Στένσιλ πιστεύω ότι το έλυσα δια παντός....!! 

Πήγα σε ένα φωτοτυπικό κέντρο και μου έφτιαξαν αυτοκόλλητα στένσιλ με την δική μου γραμματοσειρά. 

Ένα τοστ με χαρτί κάτω, πλαστικό αυτοκόλλητο στένσιλ στη μέση και πλαστικό διάφανο επάνω, και κόστος (12 ευρώ).

Έκανα ένα τρίψιμο και πάλι στο καπάκι και ένα χρώμα για να σκεπάσει τα παλιά γράμματα και 

κόλλησα τα καινούργια στένσιλ.

Το αποτέλεσμα ειναι τέλειο..... 

IMG_20150329_120526.jpg IMG_20150330_082933.jpg IMG_20150330_082901.jpg 

στην πρώτη φωτογραφία ειναι πριν τον ψεκασμό.

----------


## sotron1

> Στέλιο το θέμα Στένσιλ πιστεύω ότι το έλυσα δια παντός....!! 
> 
> Πήγα σε ένα φωτοτυπικό κέντρο και μου έφτιαξαν αυτοκόλλητα στένσιλ με την δική μου γραμματοσειρά. 
> 
> Ένα τοστ με χαρτί κάτω, πλαστικό αυτοκόλλητο στένσιλ στη μέση και πλαστικό διάφανο επάνω, και κόστος (12 ευρώ).
> 
> Έκανα ένα τρίψιμο και πάλι στο καπάκι και ένα χρώμα για να σκεπάσει τα παλιά γράμματα και 
> 
> κόλλησα τα καινούργια στένσιλ.
> ...




Μας λες εάν θέλεις, λίγο για τα στένσιλς . Που και πώς γίνεται και εάν θέλει κάποιο ειδικό μαγαζί.

----------


## SV2IPW

Για ποιο φτηνά, εκτυπώνεις με ανάλογη γραμματοσειρά σε μία καρτέλα Α4 και τα κόβεις με νυστέρι ....έπειτα βάζεις από πίσω γυριστά λίγο χαρτοταινία και το κολλάς πάνω στην επιφάνεια που θες. Ψέκασμα από μακριά και λίγο...επίσης μπορείς να το κάνεις και με εμποτισμένο σφουγγαράκι.

----------


## SV1EOR

Να απαντήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου.

Πιστεύω ότι ο τρόπος που λέει ο Στέλιος ειναι πιο ανεξάρτητος από την τεχνολογία και πιο φτηνός. Για εμένα δεν τα κατάφερα 

(γιατί δεν είχα την εμπειρία) αν και τον προσπάθησα. Κατά συνέπεια πήγα στον άλλο που σας ανάφερα 

IMG_20150331_150323.jpg IMG_20150331_150740.jpg IMG_20150331_150405.jpg IMG_20150331_150443.jpg

Το αυτοκόλλητο στένσιλ,  το παραγγέλνεις στα μέτρα σου και στην γραμματοσειρά που θες. 

Τέσσερα τεμάχια μου κόστισαν 12 ευρώ και τα παρέλαβα σε 30 λεπτά .

Ας τους διαφημίσουμε δεν κάνει κακό


STS DIGITAL *COPY CENTER* (φωτοτυπίες,εκτυπώσεις,βιβλιοδεσίες κ.α.) ... Διεύθυνση : ΑΓΙΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ 68, 15232 *ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ

* Τηλέφωνο : 2106834595

Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα να σταλεί κάτι αντικαταβολή, ρώτησε το.

----------


## SV1EOR

Να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια και τον Δημήτρη από το Ναύπλιο με username jimk που μου χάρισε ένα 

πιστόλι αποσυγκόλλησης την κατάλληλη στιγμή

IMG_20150331_145947.jpg

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## SV2IPW

Ας αφήσουμε τα βαψίματα και το φινίρισμα και ας επιστρέψουμε στο ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι. Τελικά Γιάννη, το τεστάρισες ως προς τις μετρήσεις λυχνιών...όλα καλά????

----------


## SV1EOR

Στέλιο το μόνο που έχω δει ειναι ότι ανάβει και κάνει ρύθμιση γραμμής "line" 

όλα τα υπόλοιπα 

α) προσθήκη διόδων 

β) προσθήκη ασφαλειοθήκης 

γ) αλλαγή πυκνωτή χάρτου 

και κανονικό calibration θα γίνει μετά το Πάσχα και θα αναρτήσω φωτογραφίες. ..

το μόνο μου πρόβλημα ειναι ότι δεν έχω αρκετές διαφορετικές λυχνίες για να τεστάρω....!!!!

αλλά κάτι θα σκεφτώ ......μέχρι τότε....

----------


## SV2IPW

Για προσθήκη νέων λυχνιών : http://g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=253127

----------


## SV1EOR

Χρόνια πολλά για όλες τις ημέρες των εορτών του Πάσχα.

Επανέρχομαι στο ηλεκτρονικό τμήμα του Tube tester I-177-B

Πρώτα τσέκαρα τον πυκνωτή χάρτου που παρουσιάζει μετά από χρόνια αλλαγή στην χωρητικότητα 

και στην αντοχή του διηλεκτρικού στην υψηλή τάση.

Καταγραφή.JPG

Μετά την αποκόλληση η μέτρηση με το ψηφιακό όργανο _LC200A Inductance Capacitance Meter_ έδειξε την πιο κοντινή 

στην αναγραφόμενη τιμή χωρητικότητας 

IMG_20150426_230744.jpg 

Και με το _Heathkit Capacitor Checker IT-28_

IMG_20150426_231358.jpg IMG_20150426_231512.jpg IMG_20150426_231448.jpg

Ο έλεγχος του διηλεκτρικού έδειξε ότι : 

στα 350VDC ο πυκνωτής ειναι OK 

στα 400VDC έχει μικρές διαρροές και 

στα 450VDC πλήρης κατάρρευση του διηλεκτρικού.

----------


## SV1EOR

Παρά την συμβουλή σου Στέλιο (Όχι προληπτική αλλαγή υλικού) άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή γιατί δεν ξέρω 

μετά από τόσο καιρό αχρησίας αν με λίγη χρίση ο πυκνωτής θα καταρρεύσει εντελώς.

IMG_20150426_232018.jpg IMG_20150427_001137.jpg 

Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν να προσθέσω δυο διόδους AA119 στο όργανο μέτρησης για να αποφευχθεί περίπτωση 

υπερβολικού ρεύματος στο όργανο λόγω κάποιας δυσλειτουργίας, και άντε βρες τέτοιο όργανο...!!!

diode data.JPG IMG_20150427_004842.jpg diagram_tube_tester I-177B.jpg

----------


## SV1EOR

Τέλος στην γραμμή που πηγαίνει στα νήματα της ανορθώτριας 5Υ3GT τοποθέτησα μία 

ασφαλειοθήκη με ασφάλεια γρήγορης τήξης στα 0.125Α

IMG_20150427_013114.jpg IMG_20150427_021448.jpg diagram_tube_tester I-177B.jpg

Μετά από αυτές τις πρώτες επιβεβλημένες παρεμβάσεις το επόμενο στάδιο ειναι το calibration το οποίο ακολουθεί ....

----------


## SV1EOR

Μια ακόμα αλλαγή που προέκυψε μετά από έναν καθαρισμό με σπρέι επαφών σε όλο το μηχάνημα.

Μια ώρα μετά τον ψεκασμό περίπου το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας ενώ δεν είχε ρωγμές και σχισίματα έγινε φέτες 

IMG_20150518_190513.jpg IMG_20150518_190408.jpg IMG_20150518_190336.jpg

βέβαια έχει τα χρόνια του και τα σχοινιά του αλλά δεν του φαινόταν !!! ίσως το κακό να έγινε με το σπρέι αλλά 

καλύτερα που προέκυψε τώρα.

Τώρα έχει αλλαχθεί και ο βύσμα ειναι καινούριο.

----------


## SV1EOR

*CALIBRATION* 

Οι βασικές αρχές:

·         όλα τα κουμπιά και η βελόνα του μετρητής είναι στο μηδέν,

·         έλεγξα όλες τις αντιστάσεις οπτικά και τα ποτενσιόμετρα για την κατάσταση και την λειτουργικότητα  τους ,

·         αντικατέστησα τον πυκνωτή 0,1 mfd,

·         καθάρισα όλες τις υποδοχές / διακόπτες / κουμπιά με μεταλλικές επαφές/ ποτενσιόμετρα / ροοστάτες με καθαριστικό επαφών, στο μέτρο του δυνατού.

·         Επιθεώρησα όλες τις καλωδιώσεις (το καλώδιο εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος, καθώς επίσης και κάθε σύνδεση σύρμα σε κάθε pin βάσης λυχνίας).

·         Αφαίρεσα και τους δύο λαμπτήρες:

             # 81 λάμπα ασφάλεια

             Νέον λάμπα ένδειξης βραχυκυκλωμένων λυχνιών),

         καθάρισα τις επαφές των λαμπών και τις υποδοχές, εγκατέστησα ξανά.
*
SOS* _Το # 81, λάμπα ασφαλείας πρέπει να είναι μόνο το # 81 λαμπάκι (δεν υπάρχουν υποκατάστατα)._
*
Εκτός αν αναφέρεται διαφορετικά*, όλες οι δοκιμές που ακολουθούν έγιναν με τις ακόλουθες ρυθμίσεις:

·         Α = 8,

·         Β = 5,

·         Fil = 6.3V,

·         L = 0,

·         R = 0,

·         Κουμπί βραχυκυκλωμένων λυχνιών "_Shorts"_ στη θέση "_Tube Test"_. 

·         Τοποθέτησα έναν προσαρμογέα  για δόκιμες οκτώ επαφών στη βάση λυχνιών _(Socket)_ Ε.

Όλες οι μετρήσεις τάσης ελήφθησαν με ψηφιακό πολύμετρο "MASTECH MS8222H" παραλληλισμένο κατάλληλα για προσομοίωση 1.000 Ω / volt ευαισθησία του μετρητή. 

Αντιστάσεις  παράλληλοι που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ήταν:

     5.6 KΩ,  ±5% για αναγνώσεις 0-5 V,
     56   KΩ,  ±5%   για μετρήσεις μεταξύ 5-50 V,
     270 KΩ,  ±5%   για αναγνώσεις των 50 V ή υψηλότερη.

*
Βαθμονόμηση του LINE*
*
SOS.*_ Όλες οι τάσεις, ρυθμίζονται αυτόματα όταν ο χρήστης καθορίσει την τάση γραμμής._

Οι εργοστασιακές οδηγίες  βαθμονόμησης της Hickok αναφέρουν ότι η γραμμή βLineβ είναι βαθμονομημένη όταν με τάση Ανόδου 150 Vdc (± 2V) η βελόνα του μετρητή 

θα δείξει στο σημείο "Line", όταν το πλήκτρο "Line" είναι πατημένο.

Ως εκ τούτου, σύνδεσα το πολύμετρο (με την παράλληλη αντίσταση 270 ΚΩ για  κάτι παραπάνω από 1000 Ω / Volt ευαισθησία) με τους ακροδέκτες 3 (+) και 8 (-). 

Ενεργοποίησα το I-177-B, και μετά από το χρόνο προθέρμανση, πάτησα το "AMPL TEST" και μέτρησα την τάση Ανόδου. Περίστρεψα το 

ροοστάτη μέχρι τάσης Ανόδου 

γίνει 150 Vdc.

IMG_20150508_091726.jpg

Απελευθέρωσα το κουμπί "AMPL TEST". Πάτησα το πλήκτρο "LINE" για να ελέγξω τη βαθμονόμηση της γραμμής.

IMG_20150508_091748.jpg 

Όλα ειναι μια χαρά με τάση στο variac 111 Vac.

Βεβαιώθηκα για την σωστή λειτουργία της γραμμής "Line" όταν έλεγξα την τιμή τάσης των 130 VDC (± 2V) 

μεταξύ Pins 4 (+) και 8 (-) "screen" πατώντας το κουμπί "TEST AMPL".

IMG_20150508_092224.jpg

----------


## SV1EOR

Έλεγξα την  τάση σήματος του αισθητήρα 5.0 VAC (± 0,250 v) όπως δοκιμάστηκε μεταξύ των ακροδεκτών 5 και 8. 

Χωρίς να  πατηθεί κανένα κουμπί για αυτή τη δοκιμή.

IMG_20150508_110249.jpg

Τέλος, έλεγξα τις τάσεις των νημάτων σε κάθε θέση του διακόπτη πυρακτώσεως.

IMG_20150508_110114.jpg IMG_20150508_110127.jpg IMG_20150508_110138.jpg IMG_20150508_110225.jpg IMG_20150508_110235.jpg

----------


## SV1EOR

Σε όλες τις μετρήσεις έχει παραλληλιστεί το όργανο με την κατάλληλη αντίσταση οπως έχω προαναφέρει.

IMG_20150508_110235.jpg IMG_20150508_110249.jpg IMG_20150508_110255.jpg IMG_20150508_110515.jpg IMG_20150508_110524.jpg IMG_20150508_110535.jpg

----------


## SV1EOR

IMG_20150508_110546.jpg IMG_20150508_110555.jpg IMG_20150508_110606.jpg IMG_20150508_110707.jpg IMG_20150508_110716.jpg IMG_20150508_110739.jpg

Υπάρχουν αποκλείσεις αλλά δεν ειναι και το ιδανικό πολύμετρο και για την ηλικία του tube tester να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## SV1EOR

*BRIDGE δοκιμή ισοστάθμισης*

Έλεγξα  την ισορροπία της γέφυρας του οργάνου  συνδέοντας μια μεγάλη αντίσταση ρεύματος 10 W, 10K , 

μεταξύ των ακροδεκτών 3 και 8, με το ποτενσιόμετρο  L στη θέση "GM". Πάτησα έλεγχο "AMPL" και επαλήθευσα 

ότι η βελόνα του μετρητή παραμένει μέσα στην πρώτη υποδιαίρεση. Περιέστρεψα αργά το ποτενσιόμετρο L προς κάθε 

κατεύθυνση, ενώ πατούσα "AMPL TEST", και είδα ότι η ισορροπία της βελόνας παραμένει. Άρα η γέφυρα είναι καλά ζυγισμένη για το όργανο. 

IMG_20150508_101138.jpg

----------


## SV1EOR

*ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΠΟΛΩΣΗΣ DC ΑΠΟΚΛΙΣΗ & ΜΙΚΡΟΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ
*
Μέτρησα την τάση πόλωσης dc μεταξύ των ακροδεκτών 5 (+) και 8 (-), με τις κατάλληλες

παράλληλες αντιστάσεις  διακλάδωσης.

Τοποθετώντας το ποτενσιόμετρο R στο μηδέν, επαλήθευσα (0 VDC).

Τοποθετώντας το ποτενσιόμετρο R στο 18, επαλήθευσα (-3,04 VDC).

IMG_20150508_095009.jpg

Τοποθετώντας το ποτενσιόμετρο R στο 82, επαλήθευσα (-41,2 VDC).

IMG_20150508_095317.jpg

Για να κάνω μια μικρή προσαρμογή στη θέση 18 του ποτενσιόμετρου για -3,0 VDC, άλλαξα τη θέση του διακόπτη

IMG_20150508_093145.jpg

Και άλλαξε και η πόλωση για την θέση 82 του ποτενσιόμετρου R

IMG_20150508_093611.jpg

Πετυχαίνοντας  την επιθυμητή τάση (-42VDC)

----------


## SV2IPW

Από την παρακάτω διεύθυνση μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τις οδηγίες λειτουργίας στα Ελληνικά και τις ρυθμίσεις για μετρήσεις λυχνιών στα Αγγλικά για το λυχνιόμετρο TV-7/U  που είχα παρουσιάσει εδώ ...  

https://www.scribd.com/doc/279686112...PS-TUBE-TESTER

----------


## SV2IPW

Κάποιες σημειώσεις που εντόπισα σε Λυχνιόμετρο της σειράς Ι-177 TUBE TESTER για την μέτρηση Βρετανικών Λυχνιών...μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ: https://www.scribd.com/doc/306962686...-Valves-Veis-S

----------


## SV2IPW

Stencil γράμματα τα τυπώνω σε χαρτονάκι σε γραμματοσειρά ARMY ή Browning και μετά τα κόβω με νυστέρι ...

----------

